#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Извините, но про двух Кармап.

## Dorje Dugarov

Вчера у меня состоялся разговор с моим братом относительно ситуации с двумя воплощениями Кармапы.
Для нас, как я упоминал ранее это весьма болезненная тема, тем более, что мы имеем Учителей сразу в двух фракциях (сторонах) этого "конфликта".
Я рассказал брату об предсказании Чоглин Ринпоче, зачитал предсказание Кармапы V и также сделали огромный экскурс в историю воплощений Кармапы... ищя любые зацепки для разъяснения этой ситуации для нас.
Особенно нас взволновало упоминание некоего "нарушителя самаи", который стоит за всем этим конфликтом.
Мы начали перебирать все персоналии участвующие в этом конфликте.
Учителя - Шамар, Ситу, Сечу, Беру, Джамгон - отпадают сразу да и они при всем своем участии в той или иной фракции всё же не могут быть заинтересованными в конфликте и скорее всего они на самом деле понимают глупость всей ситуации. На роль того "демона" они не тянут.
Персона Кармапы (Шамарпинского) безсомнений является параллельным воплощением Кармапы, такое бывало уже не раз в истории и возможно это такой "тактический" ход прошлого Кармапы.
Кармапа (Ситупинский) несомненно подлиное "центральное" воплощение, да и Далай Лама (хотя раньше такого не было) все же признал именно его "первичным". Он не может ошибаться. И ситуация (тибетцев) сегодня такова, что Далай Лама обязан вмешаться в этот вопрос.
Фигура Ламы Оле Нидала вне подозрений, поскольку он излучение сострадания Кармапы 16, воплощение Махакалы.

Остаётся одна фигура, которая возможно несознательно стоит за всей этой историей и как то заинтересованна во всей этой ситуации - это король Сиккима.
Это *предположение*, но здесь какие-то политические игры... Возможно он заигрывает с китайцами, возможно у него свои какие то интересы на влияние в Кагью, кто знает - мало ли что у него в голове.

Так что все слова относитеьно фракции Шамара Ринпоче я забираю обратно, и извиняюсь перед последователями Ламы Оле.
Но и вам также стоит уяснить, что далее муссировать данный вопрос на БФ не следует (а это было спровацированно новичком на БФ от Карма Кагью) и прекратить всё время пропихивать идею (в своих постах), что только Тхае Дорже есть один Кармапа... надо тоже идти людям навстречу.

Да пребудут лотосовые стопы Кармап долго в нашем мире, да будут труды их успешными.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Предлагаю вам все слова "несомненно" и "я уверен" заменить на "ИМХО" и тогда все будет просто прекрасно  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Остаётся одна фигура, которая возможно несознательно стоит за всей этой историей и как то заинтересованна во всей этой ситуации - это король Сиккима.
> Это *предположение*, но здесь какие-то политические игры... Возможно он заигрывает с китайцами, возможно у него свои какие то интересы на влияние в Кагью, кто знает - мало ли что у него в голове.


Дордже, а вы не могли бы пояснить, король Сиккима связан какими-то самайами? И в чем-таки Вы видите его заинтересованность? Заигрывать с китайцами - зачем? Чтобы китай отказался признать Сикким индийским штатом?

----------


## Legba

Я рассказал брату об предсказании Чоглин Ринпоче, зачитал предсказание Кармапы V и также сделали огромный экскурс в историю воплощений Кармапы...

А нам?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Банзай

Монгол, оно тебе надо?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Банзай, понимаешли... Дом Чингизидов (потомки Алтан Ураг - Золотого рода) официально являются Карма Кагью (это касается всех Чингизидов, хотя по отдельности многие ветки были и сакьясцами и ньигмапинцами (как например моя семья)). Поэтому, мы кровно заинтересованны что бы в школе была какая то ясность и мир. Нам же надо следовать главе школы... а следовательно нужно четко определиться... кто официальный глава традиции, а кто "сопутствующее" воплощение.

Во как... для нас это вопрос принципиальной важности, а не просто так.
Тем более что сегодня позиции гелук среди монголо-язычных ослабевают, а на сцену вновь выходим мы... Чингизиды.
Вполне вероятно, если будет у моей деятельности успех, через несколько десятилетий мы - монголы полностью возродимся (политически и духовно) и сменим вывеску с "желтошапочников" на исконно -  все монголы Кармапатан (кармапинцы)... хотя конечно же я всегда в своей практике не буду подразделять Дхарму на школы.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Но зачем нужно было запрещать мой основной ай-пи адрес, с которого я не могу теперь попасть на форум? Это не лучший способ борьбы. Пришлось заходить сюда через другого провайдера.


Ваш ip-адрес никто не запрещал. На время переустановки сервера был ограничен доступ для всех.

Напоминаю, что организационные вопросы должны решаться только на пользовательском форуме. Это сообщение будет через сутки удалено.

----------


## Таши

Дорогой Дордже, я очень хорошо тебя понимаю (извини за панибратство, но ведь мы в каком-то смысле брат и сестра ;-), для меня ситуация с 17 Кармапой тоже была очень болезненной в своё время. Но потом пришла в голову такая мысль - если 16 Кармапа не дал однозначных пояснений насчёт своего следующего появления и произошли некие мистические (пусть даже драматические на первый взгляд) события, то значит это *так* *и было им задумано*. Такого просто не может быть, что это всё произошло без воли Кармапы, само по себе ;-) Я однажды прочла где-то, что ходили слухи, что кто-то из Гелугпа вообще использовал какие-то методы, чтобы 16 Кармапа скорее заболел и умер))) просто чуть не умерла от смеха))))))))) Отравить/заколдовать Кармапу (!) - это самое смешное, что можно придумать))) Он же Будда, который просто играет этим пространством))) как пожелает))) хоть в одном теле, хоть в тысячах))) на благо живым существам.)))

 Очевидно, эта ситуация с 2 претендентами сейчас способна приносить *наибольшую* пользу современным умам, в противном случае, её бы не было.  Возможно, этот скандал привлёк бОльшее внимание общественности и даже совсем далёкие от буддизма люди, живущие в небуддийских странах, узнали о том, что Кармапа (не важно какой) вообще существует, и создали с ним связь на будущее. В наше время жёлтой прессы людям более интересны скандалы и разные детективные мистические истории, нежели что-то "скучное" и "традиционное".

 Кроме того, оба Кармапы "работают" с разными умами - это можно заметить даже заглянув на сайты: один привлекает более консервативных людей, часто имеющих связи с буддизмом из-за рождения в буддийской культуре, другой много работает с "сумасшедшей" активной западной молодёжью. 

 Так что, думается, идеи насчёт "нарушителей самай" сейчас несвоевременны, об этом можно будет рассуждать только ретроспективно. Наша задача сейчас - практиковать как можно больше и развиваться как можно быстрее, чтобы быстрее приносить пользу живым существам, следить за своими, а не чужими самайями, и ломать всевозможные концепции, которые постоянно громоздит вокруг себя неустанное эго, деля всех на "я"-"Ты", "Этот Кармапа"-"Тот Кармапа" . Ситуация с двумя Кармапами очень даже помогает в этом.

 Море Кармапа Ченно!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Хорошо. Признаюсь, да - я на стороне Шамара и Оле. У меня нет оснований не доверять и сердцем я всегда с ними. Сразу предупреждаю, я никому не собираюсь навязывать свою точку зрения. С ней можно соглашаться или нет, но она целиком и полностью совпадает с позицией Шамара Римпоче.

Вся приведенная ниже информация взята мной отсюда -> http://www.karmapa-issue.org/arguments.htm

Из открытого письма Далай-Ламе 17 марта 2003 года:

"Фундаментальное право признавать Кармапу принадлежит Линии Карма Кагью. Это должно выполняться в соответствии с подлинной, духовной традицией  Линии Карма Кагью и без вмешательства извне. Согласно традиции, Кармапы (Черная и Красная Шапка) взаимно узнавали и возводили на престол воплощения друг друга. 

История показывает, что существующий кризис имеет свои корни в прошлом. В течение многих столетий, Линия Гелукпы Далай-Лам и Линия Карма Кагью Кармап были вовлечены в борьбу.

Конфликт начался уже в 15-м веке, во время 7-го Кармапы и 4-го Шамарпы. Это совпало с периодом, в течение которого Тибетским правительством управляла Кагьюпа. Военные действия достигли максимума в 1638, когда 5-й Далай-лама пригласил монгольскую армию Хана Гошира вторгнуться в Тибет.

Союз Гелукпы и Монгол привёл к обезглавливанию фактически всех настоятелей около одной тысячи монастырей Кагью. Все эти монастыри были силой обращены в гелукпинские. Лагерь 10-го Кармапы был атакован, и более чем 7000 монахов были вырезаны. Только Кармапа и его слуга сумели бежать. Кармапа был вынужден скрываться в изгнании в течение следующих 40 лет.

Два столетия спустя борьба продолжилась в течение периода регентства между 7-м и 8-м Далай-ламами. Тенпай Гьенпо, гелукпинский министр, воспользовался возможностью удалить навсегда Шамара Рипоче с религиозной сцены Тибета. Шамар попытался выступить как посредник в войне между Непалом и Тибетом-Китаем, но китайский император Чинг объявил его предателем, и все монастыри Шамарпы были насильственно переданы ордену Гелукпа. Был объявлен Указ, запрещающий будущие воплощения Шамарпы.

В 1959 Тибета попал в руки коммунистов, но и это не смогло остановить длительную религиозную экспансию гелукпинцев. В 1961 году Тибетское правительство в изгнании предложило объединить четыре тибетских школы в один религиозный орган, возглавляемый Вашим Святейшеством. Эта политика вызвала серьезное несогласие большой части Тибетского общества в изгнании. Сплачиваясь вокруг 16-го Кармапы, тринадцать Тибетских поселений бросили вызов Правительственному плану, в результате чего данная схема была оставлена. Но в начале 1970-х Кармапу обвинили в том, что он хотел защитить автономию трех других Линий.

Ещё перед смертью 16-ого Кармапы члены круга Вашего Святейшества предложили некоторым высоким ламам Кагью сотрудничество в поиске и признании 17-го Кармапы. В близком сотрудничестве с этой группой, Ваше Святейшество преуспело в том, чтобы  впервые за всю её историю разделить нашу школу. Эта схема вызвала последующее возведение на престол ложного Кармапы в Китае. В 1992 и 1993 Ваше Святейшество преднамеренно подтвердило неправомерные требования и действия этой группы лам Кагью. 

Это вмешательство абсолютно недопустимо для Линии Карма Кагью. В июле 2000, причастность Вашего Святейшества к вопросу пошла ещё дальше. Ваше Святейшество сообщил Е.С. Шамару Римпоче в письме, что даже если бы подлинное предсказание от 16-го Кармапы было найдено и представлено, то это не поколебало бы Вашу уверенность в том, что Ургьен Тринлей и есть держатель трона - Кармапа. Поступая таким образом, Ваше Святейшество ретроспективно лишило бы 16-го Кармапу Его бесспорного права определить Его собственное перевоплощение.

Такое нелепое требование идет против традиции Линии Карма Кагью и готовит почву для захвата Линии Карма Кагью Вашим Святейшеством и Правительством. Вплоть до вмешательства Вашего Святейшества в 1992, никакой другой Далай-лама когда-либо не принимал участия в узнавании подлинного Кармапы. Насколько Ваше Святейшество хорошо знает, воплощения Кармапы предшествуют линии Далай-Ламы более чем на 300 лет. 

Нет никакого исторического прецедента для текущей причастности Вашего Святейшества к этому процессу. Мы высоко уважаем и поддерживаем борьбу Вашего Святейшества за благосостояние и свободу Тибетского народа. Мы поэтому просим Вас применить ту же самую доброжелательность в случае конфликта двух Кармап. Ради целостности нашей Линии, мы просим Ваше Святейшество предоставить этот внутренний конфликт самой Школе Карма Кагью. Мы также уверены, что целый мир извлечет пользу, сохраняя богатое разнообразие всех четырех школ, включая Линию Кагью. Мы искренне делаем пожелания длинной жизни Вашего Святейшества и крепкого здоровья.

С уважением от имени всех делегатов Международной Конференции Карма Кагью."

----------


## AndreiCH

> С уважением от имени всех делегатов Международной Конференции Карма Кагью."


Так кто же все таки выступает от имени всех делегатов? Не до-переведено?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Так кто же все таки выступает от имени всех делегатов? Не до-переведено?


Повторюсь, я не хочу затрагивать ничьи религиозные чувства, провоцировать выпады и всплески эмоций. 

Хотел всего лишь обратить внимание, что этот конфликт не вчера начался.

----------


## Шаман

Прошлое так же неопределено, как и будующее.
Прошлое сильно зависит от интерпретации фактов, например. Эти интерпретации никогда не бывают непревзятыми.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Не могу удержаться. Ну не могу я серьезно воспринимать ни единого человека, который сомневается в чистоте и мудрости начинаний ЕС 14-го Далай Ламы. Хоть забаньте меня, хоть зарежьте. Я был на его учениях. Этот человек не может строить козни. Точка.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Не могу удержаться. Ну не могу я серьезно воспринимать ни единого человека, который сомневается в чистоте и мудрости начинаний ЕС 14-го Далай Ламы. Хоть забаньте меня, хоть зарежьте. Я был на его учениях. Этот человек не может строить козни. Точка.


Я так же как и все уважаю Е.С. Далай-Ламу за вклад в дело мира, ту важную роль, которую он играет в популяризации буддийской Дхармы и в борьбе за возвращение независимости Тибету. 

Однако, я согласен с Шамаром в том, что право признавать подлинность воплощения Кармапы принадлежит только самой Линии Карма Кагью. Главный спор, как известно, это - Румтек, реликвии Линии в том числе Чёрная Корона и монастыри. Кому достанется эта собственность? 

Посмотрим.

----------


## Fat

> другой много работает с "сумасшедшей" активной западной молодёжью.



Сильно! :d

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не могу удержаться. Ну не могу я серьезно воспринимать ни единого человека, который сомневается в чистоте и мудрости начинаний ЕС 14-го Далай Ламы. Хоть забаньте меня, хоть зарежьте. Я был на его учениях. Этот человек не может строить козни. Точка.


А если Ему скажут, что в ином случае в китайских тюрьмах забьют 5 тысяч человек? 10, 20, 30...

----------


## AndreiCH

> Я так же как и все уважаю Е.С. Далай-Ламу за вклад в дело мира, ту важную роль, которую он играет в популяризации буддийской Дхармы и в борьбе за возвращение независимости Тибету. 
> 
> Однако, я согласен с Шамаром в том, что право признавать подлинность воплощения Кармапы принадлежит только самой Линии Карма Кагью. Главный спор, как известно, это - Румтек, реликвии Линии в том числе Чёрная Корона и монастыри. Кому достанется эта собственность? 
> 
> Посмотрим.


А кому достанется Сансара, посмотрим.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Лозунг дня: стань буддой, обрети всеведение и узнай наконец ответ на вопрос о Кармапах!

----------

Naldjorpa (18.07.2009)

----------


## AndreiCH

Dee Mon как всегда прав. 
Кто кармически связан с решением этой проблемы, тому придется повременить с Просветлением. А остальным надо двигаться дальше по Пути, только так можно помочь живым существам и успокоению данной проблемы.

----------


## Кусенька

Я новенькая здесь. Живу в Китае. Здесь, например, я не могу зайти ни на один сайт, поддерживающий Е.С. 17 Кармапу Тхайе Дордже на английском, только на русском, польском (тут мало знают русский). Зато сайты Карма Кагью, поддерживающие Ургьена, открываются.
Я это к чему все веду? :-))))
Давайте ценить те возможности, которые мы имеем для практики прямо сейчас, и делать все возможное для обретения Просветленного настроя
P.S. А "временить с Просветлением" совершенно не обязательно, на мой взгляд. Dee Mon, спасибо за трезвый взгляд и замечательный оптимизм!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

"А если Ему скажут, что в ином случае в китайских тюрьмах забьют 5 тысяч человек? 10, 20, 30..."

Тогда это будут не козни.

----------


## Граакль

Дааа...  Стулья расползаются, как тараканы...


(с) О. Бендер

----------


## Штелп

> Я новенькая здесь. Живу в Китае. Здесь, например, я не могу зайти ни на один сайт, поддерживающий Е.С. 17 Кармапу Тхайе Дордже на английском, только на русском, польском (тут мало знают русский). Зато сайты Карма Кагью, поддерживающие Ургьена, открываются.
> Я это к чему все веду? :-))))
> Давайте ценить те возможности, которые мы имеем для практики прямо сейчас, и делать все возможное для обретения Просветленного настроя
> P.S. А "временить с Просветлением" совершенно не обязательно, на мой взгляд. Dee Mon, спасибо за трезвый взгляд и замечательный оптимизм!


Поддерживаю полностью,политику-политикам,но свой бронепоезд быть должен :Smilie:  Не воспроизведу где(много праздников-мало витаминов :Smilie:  ), но Оле Нидал говорил о том,что если повезло оказаться" рядом " с Учением,- хватайся и иди :Smilie:

----------


## Lungrig

> _Сообщение от_ *Dorje Dugarov*
> Но и вам также стоит уяснить, что далее муссировать данный вопрос на БФ не следует


Обсуждение этого вопроса практически всегда вызывает негативные эмоции у людей, которые вовлекаются в эту дискуссию. И практически никогда  подобная дискуссия не приводит к какому-либо конструктивному решению. Предлагаю:
1) Либо вообще не касаться этой темы на БФ - а создающиеся топики и приведение цитат с обвинениями любой из сторон в адрес друг друга удалять. Таким образом, хоть проблема и не будет решена, но подобный шаг сможет оградить некоторых людей от создания негативной кармы.
2) Либо если уж это обсуждается, то применять уважительные высказывания к Е.С. Кармапе - к какому бы "лагерю" это не относилось. Если мы говорим *Е.С. 17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже*, то также давайте говорить и *Е.С. 17 Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей*. Мне представляется это открытым и честным по отношению друг к другу подходом. Как говорил Вольтер :" Я могу ненавидеть вас за ваше мнение ,но готов умереть за то, чтобы вы имели возможность его высказать."

----------


## Штелп

Уважению,- должно быть.Здравому смыслу-ура. А с остальным разберутся модераторы...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> 1) Создающиеся топики и приведение цитат *с обвинениями любой из сторон в адрес друг друга удалять*. Таким образом, хоть проблема и не будет решена, но *подобный шаг сможет оградить некоторых людей от создания негативной кармы.*
> 2)*То применять уважительные высказывания к Е.С. Кармапе - к какому бы "лагерю" это не относилось*. Если мы говорим *Е.С. 17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже*, то также давайте говорить и *Е.С. 17 Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей*. Мне представляется это открытым и честным по отношению друг к другу подходом.


Наконец то здравое предложение.
Полностью поддерживаю и 
Предлагаю вообще эти пункты внести в правила написания сообщений.

----------


## Кусенька

Я не хотела никого обидеть неправильным написанием. Приношу извинения. Исправлюсь. Признаю, что нужно писать одинаково. Кажется, пора заканчивать с бессмысленным обсуждением.

----------


## Таши

Не могу согласиться с подходом всё спорное и неоднозначное запрещать, удалять и не обсуждать. Imho, это очень по-христиански, а буддийская культура как раз предполагает дискуссии и выработку общего мнения, терпимости относительно спорных вопросов. Навыки общения и умение уважать  мнение оппонента можно развить и сохранить только *общаясь*, а никак не избегая общения на "скользкие темы". Если вы помните, ситуация с двумя Кармапами уже однажды была, и была разрешена она как раз свободным диалогом.

 Ребята, я не думаю, что надо запрещать общаться на эту тему, особенно мотивируя боязнью попортить карму и страхом вызвать негативные эмоции ( которые, если уж на то пошло, на то и существуют, чтобы учиться с ними  работать). Гораздо хуже, если какой-нибудь буддист, для которого в данный момент эта тема актуальна, нагородит себе новых концепций, особенно относительно свободы дискуссий и выражения опыта.

 Так что, думается, общение на форуме даже на болезненные темы - это показатель зрелости присутствующих здесь людей. Возможно, стоило бы только сделать поправку на взаимоуважение и терпимость.

Кармапа Ченно!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

А мне, кажется, дискутируй - не дискутируй, каждый всё равно останется при своем мнении. Поскольку я новенький на этом форуме, то я просто хотел узнать, что думают местные жители на эту тему. Вот и всё.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Насколько я вижу, здесь на форуме практически нет "ситупинцев" (если не считать Бориса, перешедшего в чань). Их сторону обычно занимают представители других школ. Это связано, наверно, с общей ситуацией в СНГ: Оле со своей организацией пропиарен хорошо, у другой же стороны нет мощного информационного ресурса на русском языке... В русских СМИ ситуация представлена односторонне, озвучивается только одна точка зрения (если не считать журнала "Буддизм в России" ). Визит Е.С. Ургьена Тринле в Россию был в своё время сорван Оле Нидалом, о чём писали открыто, с гордостью. Насколько чистоплотна такая политика, судите сами - с учётом того, сколько традиционных тибетских учителей и лам линии Кагью поддерживают так называемого "китайского" Кармапу. Это наименование попросту оскорбительно, если вспомнить чудесное бегство из Китая и последующие заявления юного Кармапы в защиту тибетцев. Так что предложение Lungrig'а уважать чужую точку зрения было весьма уместно.

Сейчас думаю, что оба претендента на трон могут быть тулку Кармапы. Но больше склоняюсь к Е.С. Ургьену Тринле Дордже. Почему - публично говорить не буду: "СамАя, самАя, самАя любимая, / СамАя красивая..."  :Smilie:  Я благодарен Оле за всё, что от него получил, но сейчас далеко не все его действия и методы способен воспринимать на уровне безупречной чистоты...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Предлагаю всем сойтись на следующем предложении Lunrig(а)  -
Применять уважительные высказывания к Е.С. Кармапе - к какому бы "лагерю" это не относилось. Если мы говорим Е.С. 17 Кармапа Тхайе Дордже, то также давайте говорить и Е.С. 17 Кармапа Ургьен Тинлей.


Я не знаю, как достопочтенный Лама Оле мог сорвать визит Е.С. 17 Кармапы Ургьен Тинле в Россию. Разве могут Ламу Оле слушать власть придержащие в России. Думаю если мне вздумается устроить визит Е.С. 17 Кармапы Ургьен Тинле в Россию (читай Бурятию),что кстати я когда нибудь и собираюсь сделать, то ни какой Лама Оле мне не помеха и не указ. Здесь наша страна, здесь мы хозяева.

----------


## Ирина

Прочитала все сообщения сразу и опять удивилась. Уважаемый Dorje предлагает не обсуждать эту тему, но сам обстоятельно излагает свою точку зрения :Confused:  ... Хотелось бы определиться: так мы обуждаем или это соло?  :Embarrassment:  Соло не получилось, как видится, все хотят высказаться. А я - как все... :Big Grin:  
Практически у каждого из нас есть им выбранный Учитель, который дает  Дхарму - что еще нужно для практики? Карма Кагью - Ваджраяна, где Лама объединяет в себе Три Драгоценности и, если мы определились(выбрали/проверили/убедились) со своим Ламой, доверяем ему, то сомнения не уместны. 
Ситуация с Кармапами обязательно решится, как и когда - 16 Кармапа наверняка знал. Думаю, что настоящее положение дел в этом вопросе не только не мешает, а и способствует распространения Дхармы как на Востоке, так и на Западе. Ламы, поддерживающие китайского кандидата, могут быть приняты в Китае в своих монастырях, а это, думаю, очень полезно для всех...  Наш кандидат свободно перемешается на Западе и это тоже здорово и полезно... 
На самом селе, как мне кажется, это личный вопрос для самого практикующего - доверяет он своему Учителю или нет.
Конечно, у  Dorje все посложней, я бы посоветовала ему встретиться с двумя кандидатами. Думаю, это возможно, т.к. этим летом наш  Кармапа будет в ваших краях, а китайского - вы пригласите сами.  Удачи.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Прочитала все сообщения сразу и опять удивилась. <......> Ламы, поддерживающие китайского кандидата<......>


Ирина, вы прочитали это сообщение, или это соло?

*"Насколько чистоплотна такая политика, судите сами - с учётом того, сколько традиционных тибетских учителей и лам линии Кагью поддерживают так называемого "китайского" Кармапу. Это наименование попросту оскорбительно, если вспомнить чудесное бегство из Китая и последующие заявления юного Кармапы в защиту тибетцев."*

----------


## Ануруддха

В результате некоторой договоренности прошу в форуме уважительно отзываться о Е.С. 17 Кармапе Ургьен Тинле и Е.С. 17 Кармапе Тхайе Дордже. Будут пресекаться любые уничижительные сравнения и оскорбления.

Также просьба не постить сюда бесконечно одни и те же факты о "правильности" своей позиции.

----------


## andykh

> Визит Е.С. Ургьена Тринле в Россию был в своё время сорван Оле Нидалом, о чём писали открыто, с гордостью.


Не подскажете где об этом можно прочесть?

----------


## Fat

> я просто хотел узнать, что думают местные жители на эту тему. Вот и всё.



Дима, попробуйте перечитать свои постинги, если Вы "просто хотите узнать..." то к чему вся эта агитация?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А еще предлагаю исключить нападки на лам и в часности на Оле Нидала, ибо это оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства. 
А тем кто это делает я сострадаю, вы все поймете через 100 жизней.   :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина

> Ирина, вы прочитали это сообщение, или это соло?
> 
> *"Насколько чистоплотна такая политика, судите сами - с учётом того, сколько традиционных тибетских учителей и лам линии Кагью поддерживают так называемого "китайского" Кармапу. Это наименование попросту оскорбительно, если вспомнить чудесное бегство из Китая и последующие заявления юного Кармапы в защиту тибетцев."*


Zodpa, очевидно я непонятно выразила свою мысль. Еще раз - на сегодняший момент есть два кандидата (не считая еще нескольких). Это просто факт. Общеизвестно, что Кармапа может быть один. Вы для себя определили, кто для вас является настоящим и далее продолжаете практиковать с еще большим вдохновением и желанием. Я же со всем уважением лично к вам и к вашему кандидату продолжаю получать поучения и посвящения у своего. И никаких противоречий. Политику предлагаю оставить политикам. И ничего личного. Поймите, мы не можем с вами тут на форуме выяснить, кто настоящий, а кто нет. И это совсем не означает, что я вас не услышала, просто у меня есть своя точка зрения, которая полностью совпадает с взглядами моего Учителя и я тоже имею на нее право.  :Embarrassment:  Но я не считаю возможным что-то доказывать лично вам или кому-то еще, лучше помолиться/помедитировать на благо ВЖС, уверена, это принесет действительную пользу.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ирина, моя практика вообще никак не связана с Кагью и Кармапой. Я только лишь указал вам на вашу неосторожность в эпитетах, сделанную уже после определения оных, как оскорбительных другим участником дискуссии.

У меня нет никакого "своего" кандидата, моя позиция только лишь состоит в том, что я не сомневаюсь ни капли в действиях ЕС Далай Ламы, и не переношу его критики.
>:-/

----------


## Ирина

> Ирина, моя практика вообще никак не связана с Кагью и Кармапой. Я только лишь указал вам на вашу неосторожность в эпитетах, сделанную уже после определения оных, как оскорбительных другим участником дискуссии.
> 
> У меня нет никакого "своего" кандидата, моя позиция только лишь состоит в том, что я не сомневаюсь ни капли в действиях ЕС Далай Ламы, и не переношу его критики.
> >:-/


Zodpa, здорово что вы интересуетесь и живо участвуете в обсуждении темы,  которая в общем-то вас и не касается :Wink:  .  Но есть один момент,  эпитеты, как вы выразились, в моем сообщении достаточно общеприняты и совсем не оскорбительны для тех персон, о которых идет речь. По крайней мере я не имела это в виду. Поясняю - китайского кандидата так называют часто, потому что его нашли на территории Китая (Тибет не имеет даже автономию) и признан/принят китайскими партийными руководителями как перерождение Кармапы. И что в этом обидного или оскорбительного для вашего слуха? Где здесь задеты интересы ЕС Далай-Ламы, где критика в его адрес? Я  использую это как просто факты, без всяких намёков. Я ничего никому не доказываю. Могу только порадоваться за тех, кто нашел своего Учителя и практикует Дхарму. Если вы видите в этом какой-то скрытый смысл, то я здесь не при чём :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lana

Когда мы попадаем в ситуации, подобные этим, мне кажется надо четко отдавать себе отчет, что это всего лишь проявление нашей негативной кармы. Это просто препятствие на нашем духовном пути. К учителям это не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Ануруддха

В слове "китайский" есть некоторое уничижение. Е.С.  Тхайе Дордже тоже был найден в Тибете (Китае), факт. Поэтому давайте обходится без ярлыков и пропагандистских сравнений.

----------


## Legba

Общеизвестно, что Кармапа может быть один.

Простите, Ирина, не могли бы Вы прокомментировать эту "общеизвестность".
Откуда это, собственно, следует?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ирина, вам не кажется странным хоть какая-то отсылка к мнению китайских партийных (sic!) руководителей в вопросе перерождений Кармапы? Оставим эти дурацкие игры, хорошо-спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Не подскажете где об этом можно прочесть?


Извините, сходу не могу дать ссылку. Пороюсь в своих архивах, если хотите. Кажется, это было довольно давно, вскоре после бегства Е.С. Ургьена Тринле из Китая. Тогда Оле собрал в Москве большую пресс-конференцию. В связи с этим, вроде, и говорилось, что намеченный визит Е.С. Ургьена Тринле в Россию "сорван" ламой Оле.

----------


## Штелп

Хроники с (.) зрения одной из сторон здесь:    http://www.karmapa.ru/history/cronology.htm

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А еще предлагаю исключить нападки на лам и в часности на Оле Нидала, ибо это оскорбляет мои религиозные чувства. 
> А тем кто это делает я сострадаю, вы все поймете через 100 жизней.


Никаких нападок на Оле Нидала здесь не было. Я только обозначил своё нынешнее отношение ко всей этой политической кутерьме в линии. Покойный Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче выражался по поводу Оле куда однозначней и резче, но не думаю, что такому великому мастеру Кагью придётся в течение 100 жизней искупать свою "вину".  :Smilie:  Можете прочесть в "Верхом на тигре".

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Налджорпа

К сожалению так исторически сложилось, что Дхарма в Тибете тесно переплетена с политикой. Очевидно, что в вопросе о двух Кармапах сталкиваются политические интересы Китая, тибетских политических кланов, тибетского правительства. Нам, практикующим Кагью из России, европейских стран, тибетские политические интриги должны быть абсолютно по-фигу, нас интересует Дхарма. Если трезво оценить ситуацию, я абсолютно уверен в истинности выбора Шамара Ринпоче. Лама Оле всегда старался отделить в наших Центрах, Дхарму от политики, и тем более он явно не ангажирован никакими тебетскими кланами, что, к сожалению часто случается с традиционными Ламами...

----------


## Штелп

Так нас действительно,не интересует политика?Давайте смотреть на то, что помогает,развивает,обьединяет и расширяет Дхарму в России(все школы и направления,нас и так меньше,чем представителей Ислама например). Мнения, они ... Ну обусловлены, ситуацией,исходной информацией,и частично наполненностью желудка :Smilie:  . Так раз оно временно,зачем добавлять ему энергии? Истины-нет,всё моментально,а Просветление(если я правильно понимаю)-вне концепций...

----------


## Аньезка

Извините, но по-английски... кое-что в тему
Якобы, пророчество одного из самых первых кармап. 




> "at the end of the time of the Sixteenth
>      in the rosary of Karmapa
> And at the beginning of the time of the 17th,
> An incarnation of a demon (lit. "samaya-breaker")
> One with the name Na-tha (also, a "relative,"
>      spec. "nephew")
> Will arise in this seat, Sacho.
> By the power of the person's perverted aspirations,
> The Karmapa lineage will be near destruction.
> ...

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Якобы, пророчество одного из самых первых кармап.


Пятого.
Подтверждающие пророчества есть у обоих сторон в общем-то.

----------


## Штелп

> Пятого.
> Подтверждающие пророчества есть у обоих сторон в общем-то.


При наличии мотивации, даже самой лучшей...  :Frown:   Что толку спорить, каждый выбирает сам, полагаясь на своё собственное сердце и голосует ногами. Моё , обусловленное очень многим мнение, - лучше 2 чем ниодного, есть из кого выбирать. У очень многих и этого нет, к сожалению...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Ну, не знаю. Мне казалось, что с того момента, как в 1995 году была найдена пророческая тханка 10-ого Кармапы, в нижнем левом углу которой золотыми буквами было написано «Тхайе Дордже», все вопросы у скептиков должны были отпасть сами собой. 

Тханке чуть меньше 400 лет, она была вывезена из Непала. Кармапа нарисовал её, когда находился в изгнании и скрывался от монгольской армии, вторгшейся в Тибет по приглашению гелукпинского правительства.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Мне казалось, что с того момента, как в 1995 году была найдена пророческая тханка [...]все вопросы у скептиков должны были отпасть сами собой.


Дим, скептики удовлетворятся только в том случае, если как минимум есть данные радиоугеродного анализа танки и экспертизы подлинности надписи. 
Но что думают скептики - это пусть будет забота скептиков  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> все вопросы у скептиков должны были отпасть сами собой.


Ситу Ринпоче не говорил: "Мы скептики". Он говорил: "Мы верующие. Будда - это Будда. Кармапа - это Кармапа".

----------


## Штелп

> Ситу Ринпоче не говорил: "Мы скептики". Он говорил: "Мы верующие. Будда - это Будда. Кармапа - это Кармапа".


 :Smilie:   Наш практически- родственник,  :Smilie:   каждый ведь сам делает выбор, если есть выбор- есть свобода... Выбор нашей семьи,-чётко прописан в профиле, и мы не комплексуем по поводу выбора других (Вас или Легбы, или Ситу Ринпоче), это ведь не наше дело- наше дело, делать Нёндро, задавать вопросы и сообразно собственному пониманию поступать, как велит сердце, а если не свезло с пониманием- в адах соберётся отличная компания, всех рассудит время... Или  реализация.  :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

> Ну, не знаю. Мне казалось, что с того момента, как в 1995 году была найдена пророческая тханка 10-ого Кармапы, в нижнем левом углу которой золотыми буквами было написано «Тхайе Дордже», все вопросы у скептиков должны были отпасть сами собой. 
> 
> Тханке чуть меньше 400 лет, она была вывезена из Непала. Кармапа нарисовал её, когда находился в изгнании и скрывался от монгольской армии, вторгшейся в Тибет по приглашению гелукпинского правительства.


 :Smilie:  Мы не скептики, мы очень давно определились с выбором, мы практикуем и то, что происходит в нашей жизни,- нам нравится. У нас нет сомнений- мы знаем.  :Smilie:  Те кто сделал другой выбор - тоже Кагью и вероятно у них, тоже нет особых сомнений(либо они согласны с ценой, которую рано или поздно придётся заплатить, так-же как и мы  :Smilie:  ) и они так-же практикуют, польза это или беда, но в результате Кагью, в два раза больше... Это как присяга, дал один раз - будь добр выполняй(если дал-то...), а так- суета и метания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

>либо они согласны с ценой, которую рано или поздно придётся заплатить, так-же как и мы

Никто не будет платить никому  :Wink:  Вы уж поверьте. Пути всего два, как пишет Джамгён Конгтрул. Заблуждаетесь вы или - нет. Единственно, что непонятно - при наличии коренного Ламы - такая железная хватка у некоторых. Как будто не знают, что с этим всем надо делать. Хотя, может это все моя заклешеванность.

----------


## Штелп

> >либо они согласны с ценой, которую рано или поздно придётся заплатить, так-же как и мы
> 
> Никто не будет платить никому  Вы уж поверьте. Пути всего два, как пишет Джамгён Конгтрул. Заблуждаетесь вы или - нет. Единственно, что непонятно - при наличии коренного Ламы - такая железная хватка у некоторых. Как будто не знают, что с этим всем надо делать. Хотя, может это все моя заклешеванность.


Вероятно Вы это из сострадания, а не заклешёванности, а про цена-плата это образ такой.  :Smilie:  Мы, Штелп, только начинаем- вот и спрашиваем, что-бы разобраться. У нас есть некоторый опыт, но мы хотим ещё... Конструктивного, очень мало пока встречается, но встречается. Польза от обсуждения этой темы-есть, но есть и недоумение. Нам была-бы интересна Ваша рекомендация по поводу "со всем этим надо делать", можно и в ПС.  :Smilie:   Удачи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Нам была-бы интересна Ваша рекомендация по поводу того, что "со всем этим надо делать", можно и в ПС.


Во-первых, нужно расслабиться. Во-вторых, продолжать заниматься практикой. 

На самом деле, скептики и критики делают доброе дело - они помогают нам ещё раз укрепить уверенность и доверие к нашему ламе. 

К сожалению, Легба закрыл тему о покаянии раньше, чем я успел ответить по поводу того, что все темы, как показывает опыт, в конечном итоге сводятся к обсуждению вопроса, обладает ли лама Оле Нидал необходимыми полномочиями учить Ваджраяне, правильно ли он дает учение и т.д. 

В этих спорах «является Оле ламой или не является», «обладает полномочиями или не обладает» очень мало конструктивизма. Мне это напоминает спор Бендера с отцом Федором, когда одна из сторон утверждала: "Бога нет!", а другая - "Нет, есть!" Если вы помните, то последним аргументом в том споре была украденная колбаса.  :Smilie: 

Поймите, уважаемые оппоненты, не вы ему давали полномочия и не вам судить. Точка. Обсуждению не подлежит. Запечатано.

По поводу некорректных высказываний Оле в отношении других школ. Если оно и имело место когда-то в прошлом, то теперь этого больше нет. 

В одном широко цитируемом интервью Оле признал: «иногда приходится разбить слишком много яиц, прежде чем приготовишь омлет». Да, он давал довольно смешные определения представителям других направлений буддизма: «скучные и закостенелые», «эгоисты», «злобные и гневливые». Поэтому не удивительно, что эти яйца летят теперь в обратную сторону.  :Smilie:  

Но, в том же интервью он признал, что время борьбы и обвинений прошло, пора заканчивать эти препирательства. Поэтому предлагаю зарыть свои топорики в землю и блюсти свои самаи, а не соседа по парте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Ну, не знаю. Мне казалось, что с того момента, как в 1995 году была найдена пророческая тханка 10-ого Кармапы, в нижнем левом углу которой золотыми буквами было написано «Тхайе Дордже», все вопросы у скептиков должны были отпасть сами собой. 
> 
> Тханке чуть меньше 400 лет, она была вывезена из Непала. Кармапа нарисовал её, когда находился в изгнании и скрывался от монгольской армии, вторгшейся в Тибет по приглашению гелукпинского правительства.


А разьве имя "Тхайе Дордже" - это имя полученное при рождении? Вот я полагал что в тибете при рождении человек получает одно имя, а при принятии прибежища, например, другое, причем имен он может иметь несколько, включая тайные. То что на тханке было написано "Тхае Дордже" ведь не означает, что надо было искать ребенка с таким именем? Или нет? Объясните, пожалуйста пророческий смысл тханки.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Вао

> На самом деле, скептики и критики делают доброе дело - они помогают нам ещё раз укрепить уверенность и доверие к нашему ламе.


Дмитрий обязуюсь и дальше укреплять вашу уверенность и доверие к вашему ламе. Нести людям добро это моё кредо.  :Smilie: 




> По поводу некорректных высказываний Оле в отношении других школ. Если оно и имело место когда-то в прошлом, то теперь этого больше нет. 
> 
> В одном широко цитируемом интервью Оле признал: «иногда приходится разбить слишком много яиц, прежде чем приготовишь омлет». Да, он давал довольно смешные определения представителям других направлений буддизма: «скучные и закостенелые», «эгоисты», «злобные и гневливые». Поэтому не удивительно, что эти яйца летят теперь в обратную сторону.


Вот вы сами признаёте некую неадекватность иногда встречающуеся у вашего учителя. И некоторые  практикующие видя это начинают задаваться вопросом. Разве может так поступать Боддхисаттва? На мой взгляд они имеют на это право.  :Confused:  




> Поймите, уважаемые оппоненты, не вы ему давали полномочия и не вам судить. Точка. Обсуждению не подлежит. Запечатано.


То есть вы считаете, что ваши оппоненты не имеют право сомневаться в вашем учителе? Это какой то культ личности получается. :EEK!:

----------


## Fat

> В этих спорах «является Оле ламой или не является», «обладает полномочиями или не обладает» очень мало конструктивизма. Мне это напоминает спор Бендера с отцом Федором, когда одна из сторон утверждала: "Бога нет!", а другая - "Нет, есть!" Если вы помните, то последним аргументом в том споре была украденная колбаса. 
> 
> Поймите, уважаемые оппоненты, не вы ему давали полномочия и не вам судить. Точка. Обсуждению не подлежит. Запечатано.


Здесь нет оснований для спора. Исходя из того, что пишет сам Оле, он является западным ламой с ограниченными полномочиями (western limited lama  это называется), причем полномочиями этими его наделил сам Кармапа в его 16-м воплощении. И полномочиям этим Оле строго следует, к его чести. Кармапа четко обозначил для Оле тот арсенал практик, который ему следует передавать своим западным ученикам. Оле не дает посвящений (ванг) потому, что Кармапа его на это не уполномочил. А значит разговоры о нарушении самай по отношению к Оле бессмысленны за принципиальным отсутствием этих самай. И вашим коренным учителем Оле также не может быть - по тем же причинам. Также фактом является то, что Оле Нидал не получал регулярного буддийского образования и не проходил традиционную практику в затворничестве. Вы станете возражать против вышеперечисленного?

Указывать что подлежит обсуждению а что нет в данном случае с Вашей стороны несколько непоследовательно, учитывая, что именно Вы открыли тред про двух кармап, согласитесь...

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А разве имя "Тхайе Дордже" - это имя полученное при рождении? Вот я полагал что в тибете при рождении человек получает одно имя, а при принятии прибежища, например, другое, причем имен он может иметь несколько, включая тайные. То что на тханке было написано "Тхае Дордже" ведь не означает, что надо было искать ребенка с таким именем? Или нет? Объясните, пожалуйста пророческий смысл тханки.


Легко. Дело в том, что духовное имя Тхайе Дордже Шамарпа выбрал для Кармапы раньше. В 1994 году во время официальной церемонии инаугурации Кармапы с именем Тхайе Дордже в Индии произошли события, которые описаны в книге "Жулики в рясах". 

А пророческая тханка 10-го Карпамы была случайно обнаружена позже, в 1995 году.

Кстати, вот нашёл сегодня интересное сообщение в Интернете.

Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение от 16.7.2004 в пользу Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.

"Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение по Румтеку в пользу Благотворительного Фонда Кармапы. Это решение означает, что по законам Индии Фонд Кармапы является полноправным управляющим Румтека и никакая иная группа или организация не имеет законных прав на монастырь. Таким образом, Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже сможет занять место в Румтеке, возвращаясь в резиденцию, основанную Е.С. 16м Кармапой." 

We did it! 

Ну, и конечно, он туда не вернется потому, что место "утратило свою чистоту". Из Румтека сделают скорее всего музей 16-го Кармапы.

Кармапа подобно исполняющей все желания Драгоценности раздал "всем сестрам по серьгам". Тибетское правительство и часть лам Кагью получили своего Кармапу, Шамар, Оле и Алмазный Путь - своего. Все довольны - все счастливы!  :Smilie: 

Да будет благо!

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> учитывая, что именно Вы открыли тред про двух кармап, согласитесь...


Когда я открывал тему про Кармап, была указана причина: "узнать кто что думает по этому поводу". Каюсь, она была несколько корыстного свойства. Я, как новичок, хотел выяснить с кем мне дружить на этом форуме, чьему мнению больше доверять, а кого и поостеречься.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дмитрий обязуюсь и дальше укреплять вашу уверенность и доверие к вашему ламе. Нести людям добро это моё кредо.


Спасибо, Вао!




> Вот вы сами признаёте некую неадекватность иногда встречающуеся у вашего учителя. И некоторые  практикующие видя это начинают задаваться вопросом. Разве может так поступать Боддхисаттва? На мой взгляд они имеют на это право.


Дорогой Вао. Вот именно боддхисаттвы имеют такое право потому, что поступают внеличностно, их поступки не исходят из личных амбиций. Ведь мы с вами не в институте благородных девиц и не на приеме у английской королевы. В "Горячем Троне" Оле говорит, что мнение и высказывания его учителей 16-го Кармапы, Джамген Контрула и Калу Римпоче о гелукпе были куда более резкими, чем те, что он позволял себе.  :Smilie: 




> То есть вы считаете, что ваши оппоненты не имеют право сомневаться в вашем учителе? Это какой то культ личности получается.


Имеют, имеют.  :Smilie:

----------


## Fat

> Кстати, вот нашёл сегодня интересное сообщение в Интернете.
> 
> Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение от 16.7.2004 в пользу Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.
> 
> "Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение по Румтеку в пользу Благотворительного Фонда Кармапы. Это решение означает, что по законам Индии Фонд Кармапы является полноправным управляющим Румтека и никакая иная группа или организация не имеет законных прав на монастырь. Таким образом, Е.С. Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже сможет занять место в Румтеке, возвращаясь в резиденцию, основанную Е.С. 16м Кармапой." 
> 
> We did it!


Сообщение действительно интересное, обратите внимание, как звучит заголовок и как звучит первое предложение цитируемого текста. Самый справедливый в мире Верховный Суд Индии вынес, как мог, свое решение имущественного спора в пользу организации под названием "Благотворительный фонд Кармапы",  духовные вопросы тут не причем - суд - светская организация, и вряд-ли уместно говорить: "Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение от 16.7.2004 в пользу Кармапы Тхайе Дордже." - это ведь был иск не от физического лица...

За подробности по поводу тханки спасибо, стало яснее, а книжку про жуликов я, понятное дело, не читал...

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Вао

> Дорогой Вао. Вот именно боддхисаттвы имеют такое право потому, что поступают внеличностно, их поступки не исходят из личных амбиций. Ведь мы с вами не в институте благородных девиц и не на приеме у английской королевы. В "Горячем Троне" Оле говорит, что мнение и высказывания его учителей 16-го Кармапы, Джамген Контрула и Калу Римпоче о гелукпе были куда более резкими, чем те, что он позволял себе.


Вообще то такой тип поведения напоминает вседозволенность, а не сострадание. Лично я вижу типичное поведение представителя западной культуры и ни чего более.   :Mad:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> духовные вопросы тут не причем - суд - светская организация, и вряд-ли уместно говорить: "Верховный Суд Индии вынес решение от 16.7.2004 в пользу Кармапы Тхайе Дордже." - это ведь был иск не от физического лица...


Да, но вопрос судом решался отнюдь не относительно духовных полномочий, а вполне "земной" - имущественный. 




> книжку про жуликов я, понятное дело, не читал...


Рукомендую.  :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вообще то такой тип поведения напоминает вседозволенность, а не сострадание. Лично я вижу типичное поведение представителя западной культуры и ни чего более.


Но 16-го Кармапу, Джамгена Контрула и Калу Римпоче трудно назвать представителями западной культуры. 

В одной книжке про Миларепу я прочитал, что в Тибете ламы частенько отпускали смачные колкости в адрес друг друга, чтобы колеблющиеся и сомневающиеся ученики окончательно определились с выбором. Так что ничего в этом ужасного нет.

----------


## Вао

> В одной книжке про Миларепу я прочитал, что в Тибете ламы частенько отпускали смачные колкости в отношении друг друга, чтобы колеблющиеся и сомневающиеся ученики окончательно определились с выбором. Так что ничего в этом ужасного нет.


....




> *Я хочу спросить Далай-ламу, что бы он мог посоветовать мировым лидерам для устранения той пропасти, которую породили религиозные противоречия в Ираке и других частях мира? Как нам научиться терпимо относиться к вероисповеданиям друг друга?* 
> 
> Здесь снова может помочь информация. Если вы посмотрите более внимательно, у каждой из крупнейших религиозных традиций есть два аспекта. Первый аспект: теория, концепции и философия. Второй аспект: практика и этика. 
> 
> В области философии, теории – огромные различия. Даже внутри буддизма есть различия. Даже внутри буддизма Махаяны, или санскритской традиции, есть различия. Я всегда говорю, что различные взгляды, различные концепции буддизма преподаны самим Буддой. Наш учитель в каком-то смысле сам породил запутанность среди его последователей. Почему он так поступил? Он уважал ментальные наклонности разных людей, и это побуждало его выражать разные взгляды, преподавать разные философские учения в кругу своих учеников. 
> 
> Если вы посмотрите на другие религиозные традиции, за пределами буддизма, то становится абсолютно ясно – разные периоды времени, разные географические места, разные люди нуждаются в разных подходах, разных философских системах, разных теориях. Отличия в философских системах – вещь необходимая. Цель же – одна. И в чем же она состоит? Здесь мы подходим к вопросу практики или этики. Все крупные мировые религии учат нас состраданию, любви, умению прощать, довольствоваться малым, терпимости, самодисциплине. У меня много прекрасных братьев и сестер в христианском сообществе. Они посвятили всю свою жизни трудам на благо других. Христианские монахи порой больше заботятся о благополучии других, нежели буддийские. Иногда мы, буддийские монахи, предпочитаем оставаться в монастыре, возносить молитвы, и предпринимать меньше реальных шагов. Я обсуждал эти вопросы еще в начале 60-тых с лидерами буддийских монашеских общин в Тайланде. И по сей день я всегда говорю, что буддийские монахи и монахини должны играть более активную роль в сфере образования и здравоохранения, как это делают наши братья и сестры среди христиан. 
> 
> Все религиозные традиции в основе своей несут одну и ту же идею. Однажды, перед моим публичным выступлением в Австралии, меня представлял христианский священник. Тогда он назвал меня хорошим христианином. С этической точки зрения религии схожи. Да, есть различия в философии, в концепциях, но цель одна – привить эти ценности человечеству. [Аплодисменты.] Поэтому единственная проблема – недостаток знаний, отсутствие широкой перспективы. Если вы ограничены знанием только своей традиции, тогда другие традиции порой, из-за небольших различий, кажутся вам чем-то очень далеким. Соберитесь вместе, больше контактов, больше информации, тогда вы неизбежно придете к выводу, что все основные религии говорят об одном, и нам необходимо это разнообразие подходов. 
> ...


Читая Далай Ламу не обнаружил неуважения к другим культурам и религиям.  Видимо у Оле своё представление о сострадании.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Толя

to  Штепл

Поскольку я в буддизме без года неделю (поди, еще меньше вашего), то ничего умного посоветовать вам не могу. Есть только небольшой личный опыт участия в подобных разборках. Механизм у них простой. Это как калька с обычных сансарных тенденций только с тибетскими названиями. Все раз за разом повторяется, но под другими наклейками. Только какая зацепка возникает - и понеслось... Но это, скорее, проблема функционирования сознания. Ведь как все начинается? Начинается все с Учителя, который есть зеркало. Благодаря узнаванию Учителя можно узнать и проявления, а не скакать по крайностям за умом. Чего тогда спорить кто настоящий? Настоящий по заверениям других людей, по письменным свидетельствам? Хыхы... Посмотреть в упор и все само произойдет. Я ни на кого пальцем не показываю. Достаточно себе честно ответить на вопрос о наличии проблемы и сделать выводы.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Оле не дает посвящений (ванг) потому, что Кармапа его на это не уполномочил. А значит разговоры о нарушении самай по отношению к Оле бессмысленны за принципиальным отсутствием этих самай. И вашим коренным учителем Оле также не может быть - по тем же причинам. Также фактом является то, что Оле Нидал не получал регулярного буддийского образования и не проходил традиционную практику в затворничестве. Вы станете возражать против вышеперечисленного?


Хорошо. Как это видится мне.

Да это верно. С формальной точки зрения можно сказать что, Оле не дает посвящений потому, что он этому не обучался и не проводит специальных обрядовых церемоний. Поэтому самаи формально как бы не налагаются. 

Но надо понимать, что неформальным и самым тонким нарушением самай являются неверные взгляды в отношении Учителя. Существует аксиома - если мы рассматриваем Учителя как обычного человека, то мы получаем благословение обычного человека, если мы рассматриваем Учителя как бодхисаттву, то мы получаем благословение бодхисаттвы, но если мы рассматриваем Учителя как «трикаю», мы получаем благословение Будды. 

Оле обладает собственным переживанием и опытом Махамудры, что, между прочим, подтвердил его Учитель. Поэтому: что лучше? – получать формальное посвящение от ламы, который не имеет собственного переживания природы ума или получать неформальное благословение ламы и всей Линии Кагью, обладающего таким переживанием? А?

А если кто-то хочет, чтобы всё было совсем по правилам, то может получить полное посвящение от Е.С. 17-го Кармапы Тхайе Дордже по окончании предварительных практик.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> ...
> 
> Читая Далай Ламу не обнаружил неуважения к другим культурам и религиям.  Видимо у Оле своё представление о сострадании.


Вао, Далай-лама обязан соблюдать полит-корректность, иначе его обвинят в разжигании межрелигиозной вражды. 

Оле же хорошим манерам не обучен и если видит потенциальную опасность для "свободного Запада", то прямо об этом и заявляет. Если они хотят законов шариата, то пусть их устанавливают там у себя, а не в Европе.

Но речь-то была о другом. 

Дубль номер 2.

"в Тибете ламы частенько отпускали смачные колкости в адрес друг друга, чтобы колеблющиеся и сомневающиеся ученики окончательно определились с выбором." 

При чем здесь "неуважение к другим культурам и религиям"?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

>>Далай-лама обязан соблюдать полит-корректность, иначе его обвинят в разжигании межрелигиозной вражды. 
Оле же хорошим манерам не обучен и если видит потенциальную опасность для "свободного Запада", то прямо об этом и заявляет.

Интересно, кто действует наиболее эффективным образом? Политкорректность тут вообще ни при чем.

----------


## Кусенька

> Вообще то такой тип поведения напоминает вседозволенность, а не сострадание. Лично я вижу типичное поведение представителя западной культуры и ни чего более.


Вы полагаете, кажется, уважаемый Вао Цзы, что восточная культура чем-то лучше, а западная хуже :Confused:  . Или, например, что "типичное поведение представителя западной КУЛЬТУРЫ" обязательно должно отличаться от буддийского.   :Mad:  Или что это это несовместимо?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
В Шанхае сейчас намного больше христианских храмов, чем буддийских!!!  :Smilie:  Это так, маленький намек.
Странно слышать такие высказывания, совершенно необоснованные ИМХО. Буддизм гораздо шире культуры. Зачем ограничивать Учение принадлежностью к одной культуре. Тем более не понимаю, к восточной Вы отнесли сострадание, а к западной вседозволенность. Довольно странно. 
Извините, что офф-топик, наболело!

----------


## Fat

> Но надо понимать, что неформальным и самым тонким нарушением самай являются неверные взгляды в отношении Учителя. Существует аксиома - если мы рассматриваем Учителя как обычного человека, то мы получаем благословение обычного человека, если мы рассматриваем Учителя как бодхисаттву, то мы получаем благословение бодхисаттвы, но если мы рассматриваем Учителя как «трикаю», мы получаем благословение Будды.


Про неверные взгляды в отношении учителя и про благословения - с этим разьве кто-то спорит? Но это не про самайи, самайи - это другой уровень, так что боюсь, про неформальное нарушение самай вы скорее фантазируете, хоть формально, хоть неформально, если их нет, то и нарушать нечего. 




> Оле обладает собственным переживанием и опытом Махамудры, что, между прочим, подтвердил его Учитель. Поэтому: что лучше? – получать формальное посвящение от ламы, который не имеет собственного переживания природы ума или получать неформальное благословение ламы и всей Линии Кагью, обладающего таким переживанием? А?


Простите, я не в курсе насчет подтверждения, а кто этот Учитель? 

Говорить о "лучше" или "хуже" в данном случае неуместно, да и формулировка какая-то кривая. Посвящение и благословение вещи разные, да и речь не о том, что хуже, а что лучше, а о том, что вокруг фигуры Оле масса домыслов и фантазий как со стороны сторонников, так и со стороны противников. И я рад, что по поводу сухих фактов у нас нет разногласий.

----------


## Вао

> Вао, Далай-лама обязан соблюдать полит-корректность, иначе его обвинят в разжигании межрелигиозной вражды. 
> 
> Оле же хорошим манерам не обучен и если видит потенциальную опасность для "свободного Запада", то прямо об этом и заявляет. Если они хотят законов шариата, то пусть их устанавливают там у себя, а не в Европе.


Ну, шариат возникает из-за чрезмерного фанатизма и слепой преданности. При желании можно создать шариат  и в отдельно взятой буддийской общине.  :Wink:   Инквизиция и крестовые походы это аналог христианского шариата. Пожалуй, позиция Далай Ламы мне более близка.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Простите, я не в курсе насчет подтверждения, а кто этот Учитель?


Странно, что Вы не знаете. 16-й Кармапа.




> Посвящение и благословение вещи разные


Fat, мне всё равно как я достигну подлинного переживания махамудры - получив полное формальное посвящение от Кармапы или получив пинка под зад от Оле.  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Ну, шариат возникает из-за чрезмерного фанатизма и слепой преданности. При желании можно создать шариат  и в отдельно взятой буддийской общине.   Инквизиция и крестовые походы это аналог христианского шариата. Пожалуй, позиция Далай Ламы мне более близка.


Абсолютно согласен. Если в буддизме вдруг появились "неверные" и "мочи в сортире" или "наш Кармапа круче и самый правильный, а ваш - китайский", то это не буддизм вовсе, особенно если этой точки зрения учит лама.

----------


## Ондрий

> Поэтому: что лучше? – получать формальное посвящение от ламы, который не имеет собственного переживания природы ума или получать неформальное благословение ламы и всей Линии Кагью, обладающего таким переживанием? А?


Странный пример с непонятным намеком на этого некоего ламу, который "не имеет собственного переживания природы ума"... 

Т.е. сравиниваем "придуманного" ламу с "моим" ламой, не в пользу "придуманного", и этим агрументировать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Странный пример с непонятным намеком на этого некоего ламу, который "не имеет собственного переживания природы ума"...


Никакого намёка. Я не имел в виду кого-то конкретно.




> Т.е. сравиниваем "придуманного" ламу с "моим" ламой, не в пользу "придуманного", и этим агрументировать.


Учитесь, Shubhar, учитесь.  :Smilie:  

Дордже, где Вы там? или админ. Закрывайте эту тему. Она исчерпана.

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *Fat*
> _Оле не дает посвящений (ванг) потому, что Кармапа его на это не уполномочил. А значит разговоры о нарушении самай по отношению к Оле бессмысленны за принципиальным отсутствием этих самай. И вашим коренным учителем Оле также не может быть - по тем же причинам._


Учитель, не дающий вангов - может быть коренным Учителем.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

то Lungrig.
Безусловно, может. Однако "самайя" - исключительно Ваджраянское понятие. Соответственно, если речь идет о самайе, абхишек должен иметь место, Вы не находите? Видеть своего Гуру как Будду это также не общемахаянское, а тантрическое наставление (Господа чаньцы, поправьте, если наврал!). Так-то... Но, поскольку я публично покаялся, замолвлю словечко и за другую сторону  :Smilie: . Нигде, насколько мне известно, не сказано, какой степени формальности должен быть ванг, чтобы считаться таковым. К примеру ригпа цал ванг (насколько мне известно), церемониально никак не "оформлен", но вангом является. По моим представлениям, ни пхову, ни уж тем более Махамудру нельзя назвать общемахаянскими учениями. Соответственно, можно предположить, что, коль скоро такие учения передаются, это и есть ванг, пусть и церемониально неоформленный. Что-то я заврался  :Embarrassment:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

to Legba
А я о самайах ни слова не сказал. Я сказал, что коренной Учитель может быть коренным и без ванга. И Fat ошибается, говоря, что какой-либо Учитель не может быть коренным по причине, что он-де не дает вангов.
И еще добавлю для Fat, что факт регулярного буддийского образования, также как и традиционное затворничество - не гарант духовной реализации.  :Wink:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

Образование - вещь явно не достаточная, кто же поспорит. Но, за исключением отдельных случаев, скорее необходимая, чем нет. Окончание медицинского института еще не делает человека квалифицированным врачом. Но, когда идешь к врачу, как-то греет, если у него высшее образование  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

Такой великий Учитель наших дней как Лама Еше (основатель Fpmt) не имел высшего буддийского образования, но к нему шли лечиться и лисица и волчица...  :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Legba

И жучок, и паучок... Спору нет. Но, надо заметить, Ламу Еше, при всей широте его подхода, сложно уличить в нетрадиционности. Да и Fpmt как раз славен возможностью получения образования.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

Да, Ламу Еше уличить в нетрадиционности трудно  :Smilie: 

upd: И да, в fpmt можно получить образование

----------


## Legba

WOW!
Закрывайте тред, мы договорились, гы-гы.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я сказал, что коренной Учитель может быть коренным и без ванга.


Пусть меня поправят, но в тиб. буддизме Цави Лама - лама обладающий 3-мя милостями: посвящением, передачей, комментарием.



> И еще добавлю для Fat, что факт регулярного буддийского образования, также как и традиционное затворничество - не гарант духовной реализации.


1. Факт традиционного затворничества обязателен для дарования наставлений и передач высших учений. По махамудре тоже цам отсиживают.

2. Факт традиционного образования гарантирует по крайней мере отсутствия отсебятины.

нам ли из Гелуг-па это не знать  :Wink:

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *shubhar*
> _Факт традиционного затворничества обязателен для дарования наставлений и передач высших учений. По махамудре тоже цам отсиживают._


это никак не опровергает того факта, что традиционное затворничество - не гарант духовной реализации.



> Сообщение от *shubhar*
> _Факт традиционного образования гарантирует по крайней мере отсутствия отсебятины._


не гарантирует. в современной истории есть деятели с буддийским образованием, несущие полную отсебятину. один из таких деятелей недавно тут на форуме упоминался.

----------


## Ондрий

> это никак не опровергает того факта, что традиционное затворничество - не гарант духовной реализации.


 Согласен конечно.. это всего лишь формально стандартизированные традиционными школами _условия_ для появления данных реализаций.
 понятно, что: 
Все достигшие сиддхи сидели в цаме. 
Все ли сидевшие в цаме достигли сиддхи?  :Wink:  




> не гарантирует. в современной истории есть деятели с буддийским образованием, несущие полную отсебятину. один из таких деятелей недавно тут на форуме упоминался.


 Так на то она и современная история  :Smilie:  В любом случае формальное классическое образование есть опора сохранения Дхармы в чистоте. Это лучший из возможных вариантов. А исключения найти можно всегда. P.S. Про "деятеля" я видимо пропустил тему, не подскажете о ком речь?

----------


## Lungrig

http://www.diamond-cutter.org/

----------


## Штелп

> Дмитрий обязуюсь и дальше укреплять вашу уверенность и доверие к вашему ламе. Нести людям добро это моё кредо. 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот вы сами признаёте некую неадекватность иногда встречающуеся у вашего учителя. И некоторые  практикующие видя это начинают задаваться вопросом. Разве может так поступать Боддхисаттва? На мой взгляд они имеют на это право.  
> То есть вы считаете, что ваши оппоненты не имеют право сомневаться в вашем учителе? Это какой то культ личности получается.


То, что вы пишете,- производит странное впечатление. Я в силу своей безграмотности НИчего не знаю о направлении которому вы следуете. Полагаясь на свой жизненый опыт, могу сообщить вам следующее,- нет культур в которых уважающий себя человек(или вы уже божество, освобождённый,просветлённый,демон,ангел,аватара,пришелец?), откровенно поносил родителей при детях. Если у вас есть проблема с Ламой (я встречал в какой-то статье, что это слово иногда переводят как Мать, или очень близко по значению,если не прав- поправте) Оле,- попробуйте донести суть этой проблемы до Ламы Оле(я думаю-он удивится)-вероятнее всего проблемы не останется. Если ваши сомнения в нашем Учителе, мешают вам жить- то какой традиции вы следуете? Каким практикующим(лучше по имённо), надо рассказывать о методе конкретного Бодхисаттвы в конкретной ситуации?

----------


## Штелп

Для Толи,- Спасибо , мы(Штелп) так-же выбрали откровенность...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2Fat: Коренной Учитель - это тот, кто привел тебя к ясному понимаю реальности и пути реализации этого понимания. Ванги здесь ни при чем. У моего Цави-ламы его Коренной вообще учил его алфавиту, грамматике и азам Махаяны. И тем не менее... Взять другой срез: в передаче Дзогчен ванги также ни при чем - речь всегда идет о вдохновении к практике Пути, понимании реальности и его реализации (надеюсь, эти однокоренные не будут восприняты как тавтология, хм). А примеров "коренного влияния" масса самых преразличных. К примеру, вы знаете, что Майтрейя стал Буддой раньше, чем его Учитель Шакьямуни? Но, видимо, не все так линейно, как мы думаем, и Майтрейя, в итоге, дожидается своей очереди в Тушите, по-прежнему поклоняясь своему Учителю. О так от. Так что завязывайте, братцы-сестры, с разговорами об Учителях, давайте лучше о насущном - .....................................................................................................................

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Сообщение от Вао Цзы
Дмитрий обязуюсь и дальше укреплять вашу уверенность и доверие к вашему ламе. Нести людям добро это моё кредо. 

...
То есть вы считаете, что ваши оппоненты не имеют право сомневаться в вашем учителе? Это какой то культ личности получается."


Господи Шакьямуни, вот жешь замороченные существа! Ну не нравится - не следуй, нравится - следуй.  Но если конечно нужна тема для говорильни на форуме, то тогда эта тактика беспорно, самая лучшая. 

Товарищи, мы сейчас имеем выбор Лам и Учителей. Выбрал - наслаждайся, не понравилось - пойди поменяй. Но всю оставшуюся жизнь думать, правильно ли себе выбрал твой сосед... Может таки  пора заняться своими проблемами? И надоело уже это про Кармап и какие то намеки на лам. 
Человек пытается нагадить на твоём рабочем месте и при этом так гламурненько заявляет : Ах, "Нести людям добро это моё кредо. "  - ну что за лицимерие ?!    :Smilie:  
Несуны, блин, добра ...     
И каждый же из себя бодхисатву строит. На форуме оно легко , базару нет...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Пусть меня поправят, но в тиб. буддизме Цави Лама - лама обладающий 3-мя милостями: посвящением, передачей, комментарием.


Тот, кто даровал тебе посвящение, и комментарии - это понятно. А что за передача имеется в виду?

----------


## Ондрий

> Тот, кто даровал тебе посвящение, и комментарии - это понятно. А что за передача имеется в виду?


ИМХО, текста практики. Лунг на дуб таб.

----------


## Fat

> Учитель, не дающий вангов - может быть коренным Учителем.


В традиции карма-кагью?

----------


## Fat

> to Legba
> И еще добавлю для Fat, что факт регулярного буддийского образования, также как и традиционное затворничество - не гарант духовной реализации.


Согласен на 120%   :Smilie:  , а его отсутствие - тем более  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lungrig

> Сообщение от *Fat*
> _В традиции карма-кагью?_


Не думаю, что традиция Карма-Кагью как-то специфически рассматривает этот вопрос и что именно в этом вопросе есть различие с традицией Гелуг.

----------


## Fat

> 2Fat: Коренной Учитель - это тот, кто привел тебя к ясному понимаю реальности и пути реализации этого понимания. Ванги здесь ни при чем. У моего Цави-ламы его Коренной вообще учил его алфавиту, грамматике и азам Махаяны. И тем не менее...


Так вот, когда ваш в вашем уме возникает это самое ясное понимание, когда происходит эта самая трансформация - вот тогда и происходит ванг, вы не находите? А полномочия ламы на совершение формальной церемонии означают подтверждение способности ламы (со стороны его учителя) привести ученика к этому самому ясному пониманнию, а не то, что лама разучил ритуальные песни и знает сколько там нужно шафрана размешивать...   хотя, разумеется, формальные полномочия ничего не гарантируют.

----------


## Fat

> Не думаю, что традиция Карма-Кагью как-то специфически рассматривает этот вопрос и что именно в этом вопросе есть различие с традицией Гелуг.


Цитата из Калу Римпоче (взято отсюда):



> В практике Ваджраяны мы устанавливаем тантрическое самайа или обязательство к определенному гуру, в ходе получения посвящения. Это может быть церемонией, куда включено посвящение формы, речи и ума некоторого божества, или тантрическая церемония, включающая четыре стадии посвящения вазы, тайного посвящения, посвящения мудрости-осознавания и посвящение драгоценного слова. В любом случае, раз мы проходим через тантрический процесс посвящения с учителем, то этот учитель становится нашим гуру.
> 
> несколько ниже по тексту:
> 
> В традиция Кагью мы говорим о линии, как передаче, основанной на преданности. Эта линия берет начало от Ваджрадхары с уровня Дхармакаи и проходит по человеческой линии учителей, включая индийцев Тилопу и Наропу, и тибетцев Марпу Переводчика, Миларепу, Гампопу и первого Кармапу. На протяжении всей истории нашей линии, решающим при передачи благословения и духовной силы линии Кагью элементом была преданность, которую каждый держатель линии имел к своим гуру, как воплощению просветления. Гуру, которые исторически составляли часть линии передачи с уровня Дхармакаи и до сегодняшнего времени, называются гуру линии; личный учитель, от которого мы в практике Ваджраяны получаем посвящение и учение есть наш коренной гуру.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

To Fat.

По поводу формальности и неформальности посвящений мне вспомнился ещё один пример. 

Намкай Норбу до встречи с Чанчубом Дордже получил множество формальных посвящений и традиционное образование в монастыре, тем не менее, всё ещё не имел прямого переживания природы ума.

Чанчуб Дордже не получал традиционного монастырского образования и не давал формальных посвящений. И тем не менее именно его Намкай Норбу считает своим коренным ламой.

А уж про то, как Другпа Кюнлей потешался над монахами и какие невероятно забавные посвящения и освящение ритуальных предметов он проводил, я вообще молчу.

----------


## Вао

> Человек пытается нагадить на твоём рабочем месте и при этом так гламурненько заявляет : Ах, "Нести людям добро это моё кредо. "  - ну что за лицимерие ?!    
> Несуны, блин, добра ...


Да,  Катя.  :Mad:  Вы меня сильно шокировали. Даже не знаю, как дальше жить после таких обвинений.  :Smilie:   Неужели вы меня представляете,  каким то монстром? Очень надеюсь, что вы написали это сообщение, руководствуясь состраданием, а не гневом. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fat

> Намкай Норбу до встречи с Чанчубом Дордже получил множество формальных посвящений и традиционное образование в монастыре, тем не менее, всё ещё не имел прямого переживания природы ума.
> 
> Чанчуб Дордже не получал традиционного монастырского образования и не давал формальных посвящений. И тем не менее именно его Намкай Норбу считает своим коренным ламой.


Отличный пример. Разьве я говорил что само по себе обучение уже гарантирует реализацию? Получивший традиционную монастырскую подготовку и множество посвящений Намкай Норбу Римпоче был готов как  к прямому переживанию ума, так и к встрече с умом Чанчуба Дордже.  Даже если эта история была бы про то, что Намкай Норбу Римпоче после обучения в монастыре и множества посвящений наконец получил опыт прямого переживания ума прищемив палец дверью, в неё с легкостью бы верилось...

А что касается того, как обстоят дела в карма-кагью, то калу римпоче по-моему все очень ясно написал.




> А уж про то, как Другпа Кюнлей потешался над монахами и какие невероятно забавные посвящения и освящение ритуальных предметов он проводил, я вообще молчу.


Сам с удовольствием прочитал эту книжку, в книжках такие вещи конечно выглядят забавно, а скажите Вы готовы к тому, чтобы принять как благословение, если какой-нибудь дяденька на вас бы, скажем, помочился?

Кстати, об учителях безумной мудрости, вот, относительно недавно наткнулся в сети на такую фотографию , а подпись под ней такая: The Vidyadhara and his Holiness the 16th Gyalwa Karmapa. This photo was taken at a ceremony where His Holiness confirmed the Vidyadhara as a vajra master or holder of the crazy wisdom lineage, empowering him to teach the tantric teachings in North America. 1974. В центре Кармапа, справа Чогьям Трунгпа, собственно его тут и называют Видьядхарой...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Отличный пример. Разве я говорил что само по себе обучение уже гарантирует реализацию?


А я вам этим примером пытался намекнуть, что Оле также не имеющий традиционного монастырского обучения и не дающий формальных посвящений, но обладающий прямым переживанием природы ума, вполне может быть чьим-то коренным ламой. Так что самаи имеют место. 




> а скажите Вы готовы к тому, чтобы принять как благословение, если какой-нибудь дяденька на вас бы, скажем, помочился?


Fat, это очень интимный вопрос.

----------


## Fat

> А я вам этим примером пытался намекнуть, что Оле также не имеющий традиционного монастырского обучения и не дающий формальных посвящений, но обладающий прямым переживанием природы ума, вполне может быть чьим-то коренным ламой. Так что самаи имеют место.


Да намек-то понятен, но, Дим, Вы все-таки Калу Римпоче почитайте и про самаи и про коренного гуру.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Человек пытается нагадить на твоём рабочем месте


Действительно, прекратите, пожалуйста, хамить на БФ своим оппонентам. Поработайте над стилем - мы всё-таки не на бульварной тусовке. Форум на то и форум, чтобы выяснять непростые вопросы и время от времени "разбивать слишком много яиц". Если кто-то объелся этой "яичницей" и хочет немного разнообразить свой кулинарный опыт, это, согласитесь, нельзя назвать "разочарованием в практике".

Отсюда все претензии и споры вокруг вопроса о двух Кармапах и полномочиях ламы Оле. Я лично не пытаюсь доказывать вам, что ваш учитель "неправильный" (как поняла меня Таши). Это ваше нечистое восприятие. Я просто честно сказал, что далеко не всегда слова и личный пример этого учителя позволяют мне видеть его на чистом уровне. Когда он "разбивает яйца", вы аплодируете, а когда эти яйца летят обратно, вы возмущаетесь и в упор не слышите оппонентов. Это не преданность, а слепая привязанность, основанная на духовном материализме.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да намек-то понятен, но, Дим, Вы все-таки Калу Римпоче почитайте и про самаи и про коренного гуру.


Вы имеете в виду это предложение: "личный учитель, от которого мы в практике Ваджраяны получаем посвящение и учение есть наш коренной гуру" ?

Это так, но не забывайте, что Оле вместо формальных посвящений дает несколько сущностных медитаций гуру-йоги ("Три Света", и в качестве основной - одну из гуру-йог: 2-го, 8-го, 15-го, 16-го Кармап).

----------


## Штелп

> Да,  Катя.  Вы меня сильно шокировали. Даже не знаю, как дальше жить после таких обвинений.   Неужели вы меня представляете,  каким то монстром? Очень надеюсь, что вы написали это сообщение, руководствуясь состраданием, а не гневом.


 :Smilie:  Кто в босоногом детстве, не дёргал девчёнок за косичьки, выражая симпатию?? Вао Цзы, не называйте себя монстром, пожалуйста- не соответствует действительности.  :Smilie:  Может речь идёт о Вашей стабильности? Так она (стабильность эта) внутри, Оле прекрасно это демонстрирует её просто надо найти, и отряхнуть от пыли.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2Fat: Вы писали - \\\Так вот, когда ваш в вашем уме возникает это самое ясное понимание, когда происходит эта самая трансформация - вот тогда и происходит ванг, вы не находите?\\\

Не нахожу, поскольку Намкай Норбу Ринпоче дает ясное понимание и это не имеет никакого отношенрия к тантре. Если мы говорим о тантрическом ванге, то суть его первое - в очищении каналов, благословении ца, лунг и тигле, знакомство с мандалой определенного божества и так далее. Вы понимаете, что специфика ванга в том числе и в том, что вас представляют Защитникам и Хранителям конкретной тантры. Это ваджрная семья. То есть я хочу сказать, что сущность каждого конкретного ванга совершенно конкретна в части метода. И, несмотря на то, что он ведет за пределы конкретики, сам он абсолютно конкретен, как указание пальцем в ту или иную сторону. Кто не знает этого, тот либо не дошел до уровня, когда йогину приходится иметь дело с различными проявлениями незримого плотским зрением, либо он просто находится в обольщении относительно своей практики. Все это я привел к тому, чтобы дать понять, что получить понимание природы реальности и получить тантрический ванг - это разные вещи. А посему Учитель может быть Коренным, не будучи вообще тантристом.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Действительно, прекратите, пожалуйста, хамить на БФ своим оппонентам. Поработайте над стилем - мы всё-таки не на бульварной тусовке. Форум на то и форум, чтобы выяснять непростые вопросы и время от времени "разбивать слишком много яиц". Если кто-то объелся этой "яичницей" и хочет немного разнообразить свой кулинарный опыт, это, согласитесь, нельзя назвать "разочарованием в практике".
> 
> Отсюда все претензии и споры вокруг вопроса о двух Кармапах и полномочиях ламы Оле. Я лично не пытаюсь доказывать вам, что ваш учитель "неправильный" (как поняла меня Таши). Это ваше нечистое восприятие. Я просто честно сказал, что далеко не всегда слова и личный пример этого учителя позволяют мне видеть его на чистом уровне. Когда он "разбивает яйца", вы аплодируете, а когда эти яйца летят обратно, вы возмущаетесь и в упор не слышите оппонентов. Это не преданность, а слепая привязанность, основанная на духовном материализме.


А чем вам не нравится мой стиль? Большинство довольны. Может это ваше "нечистое восприятие" ?  :Wink:  
Я не знаю сколько вы там яиц разбили, мне вообще не понятен ваш подобный  метафоризм.
"Отсюда все претензии и споры вокруг вопроса о двух Кармапах и полномочиях" -  
да, спасибо, я уже догадалась "откуда" это "отсюда", поняла, так сказать , что это за место ...   :Smilie: ))   Но не буду об этом говорить, это вам будет информация к размышлению. 1 подсказка: это не голова  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Да,  Катя.  Вы меня сильно шокировали. Даже не знаю, как дальше жить после таких обвинений.   Неужели вы меня представляете,  каким то монстром? Очень надеюсь, что вы написали это сообщение, руководствуясь состраданием, а не гневом.


Как вам теперь жить? Я кажу  :Smilie:  Остаток дней вам следует посвятить практике, наложить на себя жесточайшую эпитимью и сидеть в пещере , дабы попытаться хоть немного искупить и избежать адов всех мастей ! Кроме того перестать наконец лезть в чужие дела и чужие взаимоотношения с чужими учителями, прикрываясь белым флагом сострадания, который при ближайшем рассмотрении оказывается не так чист как хочется и вообще подозрительно похож на нижнее бельё.  :Embarrassment:  
Если понадобятся дальнейшие инструкции в плане как жить, что делать или куда идти, то всегда можете обращаться!  :Cool:  Моё сострадание вам их всегда выдаст!  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Как вам теперь жить? Я кажу  Остаток дней вам следует посвятить практике, наложить на себя жесточайшую эпитимью и сидеть в пещере , дабы попытаться хоть немного искупить и избежать адов всех мастей ! Кроме того перестать наконец лезть в чужие дела и чужие взаимоотношения с чужими учителями, прикрываясь белым флагом сострадания, который при ближайшем рассмотрении оказывается не так чист как хочется и вообще подозрительно похож на нижнее бельё.  
> Если понадобятся дальнейшие инструкции в плане как жить, что делать или куда идти, то всегда можете обращаться!  Моё сострадание вам их всегда выдаст!


Спасибо Катя, вы мне очень помогли. Всегда приятно пообщаться с сострадательным человеком. Прям на душе стало спокойней.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да завсегда пожалуйста, очень люблю активно сострадать  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Друзья! Один товаришь в приватной беседе заявил следующее (публикуется с разрешения автора):

 Лама Оле не дает публично никаких учений о пустоте, он дает учения о уме. Курс Махамудры который он провидит, это не учение о пустоте, и даже не собственно Махамудра, а лишь молитва 5го Кармапы о Махамудре - как она прекрасна.

Огромная просьба прокомментировать, поскольку для меня это звучит полной абракадаброй. :Confused:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Огромная просьба прокомментировать, поскольку для меня это звучит полной абракадаброй.


Наверно имеется в виду курс по Махамудре (от 3 до 5 дней). На нем Оле читает молитву-пожелание 3-го Кармапы. В нем Кармапа раскрывает сущность и природу ума. Делается пожелание, чтобы мы реализовали махамудру. Каждую строфу Оле кратко комментирует.

В частности объясняется, что Махамудра основы сама по себе изначально чиста. Необходимо очистить временные омрачения и тройственную расщепленность восприятия (объект, субъект, действие). 

Махамудра основы - это сам ум в его единстве пустоты и ясности.

  Ум -  корень и сансары и нирваны;
  неописуем с помощью слов, вне концепций;
  не один, и не много;
  нельзя сказать что существует, нельзя сказать, что ни не существует, ни то ни другое одновременно;
  в разных традициях (в мадхьямике, махамудре и дзогчене) называется по разному, но суть одна.

Махамудра медитации:

  Пребывать в естественном состоянии, ничего не отрицать и не приписывать, не оценивать. 

Махамудра плода:

  Кармапа делает пожелание, чтобы благодаря практике мы обрели сиддхи и, движимые чистым состраданием, использовали их на благо всех существ.

----------


## Legba

то Дима.
ОК. Собственно меня удивило заявление, что это НЕ учение о пустоте.
Из Вашего сообщения следует, что как-раз таки учение о пустоте, самое что ни на есть.... Или я чего-то недогнал?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> то Дима.
> ОК. Собственно меня удивило заявление, что это НЕ учение о пустоте.
> Из Вашего сообщения следует, что как-раз таки учение о пустоте, самое что ни на есть.... Или я чего-то недогнал?


Ну, не знаю. Это просто такая молитва-пожелание Кармапы о реализации нами природы ума (махамудры).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Вот тут мы сталкиваемся с тем, как понимают суть поучений ученики Оле (или не пониают). Это минус ученикам, поскольку Оле могу выразить (как журналист, типа филолог) только свое восхищение его подчас замечательным, с точки зрения европейского живого понятийного аппарата, изложением вопросов Дхармы. Это действительно редкая живость ума практика, который находится в несомненном опытном постижении. По контрасту просто достает иногда неспособность российских практиков выразить свой процесс обдумывания положений Дхармы на современном русском языке. Сразу обнаруживается формализм их понимания Дхармы, свидетельствующий о недостаточности опыта. Ботинка вам всем не хватает по башке! Хэ-хо!!!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вот тут мы сталкиваемся с тем, как понимают суть поучений ученики Оле (или не пониают). Это минус ученикам, поскольку Оле могу выразить (как журналист, типа филолог) только свое восхищение его подчас замечательным, с точки зрения европейского живого понятийного аппарата, изложением вопросов Дхармы. Это действительно редкая живость ума практика, который находится в несомненном опытном постижении. По контрасту просто достает иногда неспособность российских практиков выразить свой процесс обдумывания положений Дхармы на современном русском языке. Сразу обнаруживается формализм их понимания Дхармы, свидетельствующий о недостаточности опыта. Ботинка вам всем не хватает по башке! Хэ-хо!!!


Нандзед, в данном случае обнаруживается мой персональный формализм. Поэтому прошу не обобщать на всех. Я всего лишь попытался передать краткое содержание текста.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Распространяю не на всех, но на многих, потому что общался со многими. Это раз.

Второе - я хорошо знаком с учением, которое дает Оле. Комментарий его на молитву Кармапы и сама молитва содержат законченное , хотя и краткое поучение о махамудре традиции Матричеты (Майтрипы). Кстати, это характерная черта всех текстов по учениям о природе ума - они всегда содержат в себе все учение полностью, причем в поучениях это может сворачиваться до какого-угодно предела, вплоть до одного звука или жеста. Это я так - к слову. Просто странно, что вы не понимаете, что учение о пустоте всегда содержится в учении о знакомстве с природой ума, в данном случае - в учении о Махамудре, как, впрочем и в любом другом - уровня тантры или сутры, поскольку учение о пустоте - это один из четырех поворотов Колеса Учения, совершенных Буддой Шакьямуни, сообразуясь с состоянием живых существ. И, таким образом, учение о пустоте содержится как основа во всех учениях Махаяны, к коим принадлежит и учение Махамудры Матричеты. Типа все. Можно улыбнуться...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Просто странно, что вы не понимаете, что учение о пустоте всегда содержится в учении о знакомстве с природой ума, в данном случае - в учении о Махамудре, как, впрочем и в любом другом - уровня тантры или сутры, поскольку учение о пустоте - это один из четырех поворотов Колеса Учения, совершенных Буддой Шакьямуни, сообразуясь с состоянием живых существ. И, таким образом, учение о пустоте содержится как основа во всех учениях Махаяны, к коим принадлежит и учение Махамудры Матричеты. Типа все. Можно улыбнуться...


Дорогой Нандзед то, что Вы пишете это правильно. Я это понимаю. Не понял это некий знакомый Легбы, для которого я кратко пересказал содержание текста, чтобы и он тоже это понял.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А что, у этого знакомого нет рк-ног, чтобы дойти до компа и спросить? Легба, наверное, как всегда, *воззрился* насчет "помочь другу" неспроста, шутит и скрывается за всякими знакомыми...

----------


## Legba

2 Дорже.
Неспроста, но подругому...  :Smilie: 
Знакомый ко мне настроен крайне критично,
хотелось, чтобы сказал вышеприведенное кто-либо, кроме меня.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Одно из пояснений было дано на последней лекции о дзогчен - дзогчен прекрасное учение, сказал Оле, но там говорят те же вещи, что и мы другими словами и другие вещи теми же словами. По-моему вполне логично.


Именно!

Вопрос, кстати, был о безобидной янтра-йоге. «Оле, можно ли получить передачу от Намкая Норбу и заниматься янтра-йогой?». 

Ответ Оле: "Все мы - Далай-лама, Намкай Норбу и я – хорошие друзья. Дзогчен  - прекрасное учение, среди дзогченовцев много замечательных людей! Но там говорят те же вещи, что и мы другими словами и другие вещи теми же словами. Пожалуйста, не смешивайте различные учения и передачи." 

Вполне логично.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Именно!
> 
> Вопрос, кстати, был о безобидной янтра-йоге. «Оле, можно ли получить передачу о Намкая Норбу и заниматься янтра-йогой». 
> 
> Ответ Оле: "Все мы - Далай-лама, Намкай Норбу и я – хорошие друзья. Дзогчен  - прекрасное учение, среди дзогченовцев много замечательных людей! Но там говорят те же вещи, что и мы другими словами и другие вещи теми же словами. Пожалуйста, не смешивайте различные учения и передачи." 
> 
> Вполне логично.


Скажите, а что Оле говорит, если кто то уже смешал и кого это не напрягает, как ему , этому товарищу, кажется?   :Frown:

----------


## Бхусуку

> «Оле, можно ли получить передачу о Намкая Норбу и заниматься янтра-йогой». 
> 
> Вполне логично.


Нет, нелогично! Во-первых, если ты доволен учением и оно для тебя всё значит, искать какую-то там ещё янтра-йогу? И удивляться после этого, что тебе отказали?
А раз ищешь что-то ещё, значит, в учении Оле что-то не так... Ведь не даром он ревностно относится к переводчикам с тибетского, прямо ЗАПРЕЩАЯ им переводить что-либо ещё, кроме текстов своей традиции. Боится, что люди познакомятся с другим учением и уйдут от него? Вот это как раз логично.

Кстати, о Его Святейшестве Далай-Ламе и Чогьяле Намкае Норбу. Вот от них-то я никогда не слышал о подобных вещах.

ЗЫ Когда Намкая Норбу спросили про Оле Нидала, Ринпоче спросил: "А кто это"?

----------


## kirava

>ЗЫ Когда Намкая Норбу спросили про Оле Нидала, Ринпоче спросил: "А кто >это"?

Я в беседах в Конвее читал, как Ринпоче рассказывал об Оле в теме про вибрации, но не называя его имя. 

Может он не знает как его зовут?  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Ответ Оле: "Все мы - Далай-лама, Намкай Норбу и я – хорошие друзья. )


 Интересно, а он(Оле) не пробовал у них спросить(у ЕСДЛ, и ННР), считают ли они его "ДРУГОМ". Хотя это типичная нидаловская нескромность, она уже давно не удивляет.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Бхусуку

> Может он не знает как его зовут?


А может это и не про Оле вовсе?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kirava

> А может это и не про Оле вовсе?


Про Оле, кто ж ещё попал на церемонию Кармапы, почувствовал там некие вибрации, стал его учеником, а потом западным ламой?

----------


## Бхусуку

А дальше чё было? :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> А дальше чё было?


Дальше чего? Я не помню все три тома Конвея! Но там было много полезного дальше  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Глухари на токовище...  %\

----------


## Бхусуку

Дык, а то...  :Smilie: 
Про вибрации я тоже помню, только никак не подумал, что это про тов. О. Нидала.

----------


## kirava

> Дык, а то... 
> Про вибрации я тоже помню, только никак не подумал, что это про тов. О. Нидала.


А я сразу понял  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Парад буратин  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Товарищи, у вас же где-то по статусу должны быть высшие способности...  :Cool:

----------


## Lungrig

Друзья, действительно, как-то не по братски - неуважительно и даже я б сказал, уничижительно об Учителе многих присутствующих тут на форуме высказываться. Ваше дело - как вы к кому относитесь, но давайте уважать друг друга!

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Присоединяюсь, тем более, что у многих из тех, кто ныне гордо указывает в традиции "Дзогчен-община", не так давно стояло не менее гордое "карма-кагью". Вы же взрослые люди и знаете золотое правило: если что-то не нравится - отойди тихонько в сторону.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Бхусуку

> Товарищи, у вас же где-то по статусу должны быть высшие способности...


Ой... Но мы не убивали Кенни!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да лучше б уж вы сами застрелились ...  :Smilie:  

Я вот думаю, это что сезонное обострение перед трансляцией ? :\

----------


## kirava

Брр а кто тут неуважительно об Оле говорил?? Если  я, то только пересказал слова из Конвея. Не вижу тут ничего уничтожительного, Ринпоче объяснял про вибрации и просто привел в пример, то как Оле стал буддистом, попав на церемонию и почувствовав вибрации. Уле сам об этом пишет в своём жизнеописании.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А это Ринпоче вам сам сказал, что он Оле имел ввиду?  :Wink:  Нет? Тогда попрошу ссылочку. Вы уж определитесь, товарищи, то ли он спросил:" Кто это" , то ли про него рассказывал.  
Охота вам в самом деле учителям всякую чушь приписывать...
Правда, очередной предтрансляционный кризис, эк вас плющит...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Парад буратин


Карабаса на них нет!  :Smilie:

----------


## Бхусуку

> Да лучше б уж вы сами застрелились ...  
> 
> Я вот думаю, это что сезонное обострение перед трансляцией ? :\


А это очень уважительно, правда? :Big Grin: 
Я знаю, Кто убил Кенни!!!  :Big Grin:  http://www.ganjafoto.ru/image.php?aid=9755

----------


## kirava

> А это Ринпоче вам сам сказал, что он Оле имел ввиду?  Нет? Тогда попрошу ссылочку. Вы уж определитесь, товарищи, то ли он спросил:" Кто это" , то ли про него рассказывал.  
> Охота вам в самом деле учителям всякую чушь приписывать...
> Правда, очередной предтрансляционный кризис, эк вас плющит...


Екатерина, Оле сам пишет что на церемонии Кармапы он почувтсвовал вибрации, которые испытывал и раньше и после этого стал следовать Кармапе, Ринпоче просто пересказал этот момент в "Беседах Конвее". Я не могу дать ссылку на эту книгу. Он не называл имени, просто сказал примерно "этот парень".  Но это ясно как божий день шо это Уле! Вас этот момент в жизни Уле, который он не скрывает сам, как то тревожит?Странно я наоборот хотел обрадовать, мол Ринпоче вроде как знает Уле и даже говорил о нём, не упоминая имени я написал. Наверное комбинация дня сегодня не благоприятная -  "разделение"  :Smilie: 

Просто Бхусуку сказал, что Ринпоче не знает Оле вообще. Но скорее всего он с ним просто не знаком лично.

----------


## Бхусуку

> А это Ринпоче вам сам сказал, что он Оле имел ввиду?  Нет? Тогда попрошу ссылочку. Вы уж определитесь, товарищи, то ли он спросил:" Кто это" , то ли про него рассказывал.  
> Охота вам в самом деле учителям всякую чушь приписывать...
> Правда, очередной предтрансляционный кризис, эк вас плющит...


Я не припомню точно, в каком году это было, скорее всего, в 98... в самый последний день ретрита Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче задавали вопросы путем подачи записок, переводчик переводил текст записки, и вот одна из записок начиналась со слов: "Лама Оле Нидал сказал, что...". Свой ответ Ринпоче начал с вопроса: "А кто это?".  Что было, то было, и я сам был этому свидетель. И не вижу в этом какую-то "чушь". Ессно, никого этим обижать я не собирался, но, если кого обидел, прошу прощения. В целом же не вижу  повода для обсуждения данного факта.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

Ничего удивительного, я однажды на ретрите встретил буддистов из самой Дании, и хотите верте хотите нет -ОНИ СЛЫХОМ НЕ СЛЫХИВАЛИ ОБ ОЛЕ НИДАЛЕ. Даже я поначалу подумал что розыгрыш, читая и слушая его может показаться что уж где, где а в родной Дании его каждая собака должна знать, а тем более буддисты(той Дании-то: населения пол-Москвы, и размеры -чуть побольше Москвы).Вот такие чудеса бывают Петровна, а то всё обострени, обострение.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Штелп

> Интересно, а он(Оле) не пробовал у них спросить(у ЕСДЛ, и ННР), считают ли они его "ДРУГОМ". Хотя это типичная нидаловская нескромность, она уже давно не удивляет.


Куру Хунг, ЕСДЛ и ННР отличные люди, воспитанные, Учителя и я не поверю Вам (уважаемый), что это Они(ЕСДЛ и ННР) учили Вас(уважаемый) в таком тоне и в такой транскрипции использовать хорошую фамилию Нидал вот на этом конкретном форуме. Вот к примеру( если Ваша фамилия кому-то известна), вставте свою фамилию в это предложение и я соглашусь с Вами (уважаемый) на все 100%.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   Может Вы (уважаемый) напишете (в ПС, к примеру) , что-же так сильно выбивает Вас из Вашей устойчивости при этой фамилии и имени? Может мы чем-то сможем Вам помочь? Может Ваш кошмар перестанет быть? Нет правда, напишите... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Штелп

> Наверное комбинация дня сегодня не благоприятная -  "разделение"


 :Smilie:  Вы заведуете (управляете, рулите, влавствуете) этим.  :Smilie:  Вы делаете день "разделяющим" или объединяющим.  :Smilie:  (ворчливо: комбинация... Мы не такие... Это не мы...).  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

В ближайшее время тема будет закрыта.

----------


## Schwejk

> В ближайшее время тема будет закрыта.


Слава Аллаху!

Быть может, уже пора вносить в правила запрет на обсуждении ситуации с двумя Кармапами?
Я не помню тем, где такое обсуждение происходило корректно.
Постоянно всё скатывается во флейм.  :Frown: 
Если поднимается этот вопрос - быть политкорректным уже не получится, коль скоро держатели линии об этом говорят очень резко. 


"Извините, но..." - т. е.  когда предлагается тема, уже  и для  тредстартера  ясно, в каком виде пройдёт обсуждение...

Есть хотя бы одна тема про это, которую модераторам не пришлось закрывать?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Конвее". Я не могу дать ссылку на эту книгу. Он не называл имени, просто сказал примерно "этот парень".  Но это ясно как божий день шо это Уле! Вас этот момент в жизни Уле, который он не скрывает сам, как то тревожит?Странно я наоборот хотел обрадовать, мол Ринпоче вроде как знает Уле и даже говорил о нём, не упоминая имени я написал. Наверное комбинация дня сегодня не благоприятная -  "разделение" 
> 
> Просто Бхусуку сказал, что Ринпоче не знает Оле вообще. Но скорее всего он с ним просто не знаком лично.


Может я расскажу вам новость, но не всякий европеец, почувствовавший вибрации - Оле  :Smilie:  

Кроме того, исходя из заявления Бхусуку, Ринпоче в 98 г не знал об Оле, а следовательно не мог рассказывать о европейце с вибрациями как о нем. Логично?  Не нужно быть Холмсом, что бы проследить такую логическую цепочку. 

Таким образом, кто то из вас, уважаемых, гонит. Гон об учителях - вещь опасная и кармически неправильная. Тем более приписывание своему учителю каких то своих заморочек и тиражирование этого на форуме. Я понимаю, что это модно, прочитав несколько книжек ННР , вертеть цитатами как христианин библией, который там что угодно найдет, включая Кенни, но зачем? Неужели отстаивание своего эго этого стоит?    :Smilie:  

Давайте все расслабимся перед трансляцией ?

Если уж так хочется, такие сильные тенденции позлословить, то сплетничайте по поводу соседей, женщин, политика есть, простите, на худой конец! Это все будет проще и естественнее, но оставьте же в покое учителей.

----------


## Schwejk

*kirava,* с Ваших слов не очевидно, что это Лама Оле, но я не пойму, чего Екатерина Петровна ополчилась на Ваши слова :-) Ничего задевающего в этом не вижу.

PS Какое отношение Вы имеет к Кагью? 
Спрашиваю потому, что У Вас в графе традиция указано "Дзогчен", однако Вы зарегистрированы на закрытом форуме Ассоциации буддистов школы Карма Кагью. 
Или это не Вы?

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Да потому что они спекулируют на словах учителей! И приписывают им свои дурацкие мысли. 
Получается какая то гуру-йога наоборот :\ Это просто какой то буддийский сатанизм  >:-Г

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Друзья, по-моему, некоторые из вас слишком буквально восприняли слова Оле. 

Если он сказал, что Далай-лама, Намкай Норбу и он - хорошие друзья, это не означает, что они пьют по субботам пиво в пабе, дарят на праздники друг другу приятные безделушки, перезваниваются и обуждают последние новости. 

Очевидно, сказано это в том смысле, что все они делают одно "буддоугодное" дело - вытаскивают нас из сансары.

А то что некоторые бывшие "нидаловцы" позволяют себе высказываться о своем бывшем Учителе в неуважительном и пренебрежительном тоне - это целиком на их совести.

----------


## Legba

Екатерина Петровна, что Вы, в самом деле, так волнуетесь. Ну вибрации - что же тут плохого.....  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А дело не в вибрациях, а в принципе!

----------


## kirava

Ради спокойствия Ектарины признаю что там Ринпоче говорил не об Оле, а о неком неизвестном человеке!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Вот видите, из практикующих правду надо буквально клещами выдавливать, пока в угол не загонишь и к стенке не приставишь - не добъешься истины!  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> *kirava,* с Ваших слов не очевидно, что это Лама Оле, но я не пойму, чего Екатерина Петровна ополчилась на Ваши слова :-) Ничего задевающего в этом не вижу.
> 
> PS Какое отношение Вы имеет к Кагью? 
> Спрашиваю потому, что У Вас в графе традиция указано "Дзогчен", однако Вы зарегистрированы на закрытом форуме Ассоциации буддистов школы Карма Кагью. 
> Или это не Вы?


Я получал учения от Оле Нидала вплоть до гуру йоги 8 ого Камрмапы, за что безмерно ему благодарен! Также получал посвящение от Цечу Ринпоче и Кармапы Тхайе Дордже.

А можно вас попросить прислать мне ссылку на этот форум, а тот из Норге не могу его найти, ссылка дома осталась.  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру Хунг, ЕСДЛ и ННР отличные люди, воспитанные, Учителя и я не поверю Вам (уважаемый), что это Они(ЕСДЛ и ННР) учили Вас(уважаемый) в таком тоне и в такой транскрипции использовать хорошую фамилию Нидал вот на этом конкретном форуме.


 Штелп, совершенно не понял ваши претензии к транскрипции.
Ну, да ладно не суть.
По сути: ЕСДЛ и  ННР, как собственно и все буддистские учителя, в первую голову учат тому, что учителей нужно долго и тщательно проверять,поспешу оговориться-Оле также иногда об этом говорит, что  в Тибете принято было что бы ученик учителя 3 года проверял, и наоборот. Только эти слова потом просто тонут, в потоке изощрённых и утончённых призывов 
к преданности,доверию и т. д. Поэтому и получается что в КК, большинство учеников не очень-то себя удосуживают этой самой проверкой, предпочитая какую-либо форму самогипноза-ну вроде того:" МЕТОДЫ РАБОТАЮТ". Что там за методы и как конкретно они для них работают, я так и не понимал, как не пытался  долгое время от восторженныж неофитов добится что под этим подразумевается. Позже я начал понимать в чём дело. Ребята из КК, ну я правда не хочу вас ни в коей мере обижать, то что вы на что то обижаетесь, не есть повод заглянуть в свой ум,об этом Оле мне кажется тоже учит. Я всего лишь как говорится константирую факты,и итерпретирую их исходя из собственного опыта,вы ведь можете соглашаться с этим можете нет ,если есть силы и желание можете мне возразить. Так вот сейчас я пожалуй скажу для Вас самую обидную весчь. Дело в том что в КК мягко говоря, приходит по преимуществу очень проблемная публика, замордованная этой самой самсарай по самое нихочу, к тому же некоторые читать то толком не умеют.(Ребята я прекрасно знаю ,что Вы себя пытаетесь позиционировать иначе,как жизнерадостных, свободных,ответственных,бесстрашных, мудрых и так далее, ну вобщем всё что вам о вас так долго любит рассказыват Оле."НО ЭТО -НЕПРАВДА",как говаривал Сэмюэль Джексон приставив пистолет к голове Тима Рота в фильме "Крим. чтиво". Подавляющая часть жаждет решения своих бесконечных самсарных проблем. И Надо сказатьчто ,Оле не очень то любит рассказывать, о том, что учение Будды не предназначено для решения самсарных проблем, естественно предпочитая расписывать как лихо начнут решатся наши проблемы с деньгами, партнёрами, работой и т. д. И что же7 дальше начинает работать тот самый эффект плацебо, индиввидуум начинает делать, к примеру нёндро, совершенно не имея при этом представлений о том для чего это и зачем(нёндро), и ум начинает работать в режиме так называемого "позитивного мышления", выискивая в окружающих событиях подтверждение, тому что результаты есть. Пример тому пресловутая
Пхова. После окончания её вроде бы должен быть по вашему мнению успешный знак в виде каких-либо "небесных знамений". И чего только под них не подгоняется, радуга-знак, ясная погода -тоже знак, проливные дожди ууух какой знак, нет ни того ни другого ни третьего, птицы в небе тоже знак, птиц нет -в Испании говорят на небе дельтапланерист появился-опять же знак. И вот по преимуществу по этой схеме, Вы и фантазируете, об своих успехах в практике, и появляется знаменитое-"МЕТОДЫ РАБОТАЮТ".
Естественно при таком подходе, нафиг нужны какие-то проверки учителя.
Я собственно к чему этот неприлично длинный для меня монолог завёл.
Штелп-я всего лишь говорю и делаю то, на то что имею полное право, более того коль я уж взял на себя обеты Махаяны, я делая то что обязан. А именно-
в данных дисскусиях я делюсь своим опытом проверки учителя, и заметьте в тех случаях, когда явное несоответствие слов вашего учителя реальному положению вещей, дезориентирует и может  навредить людям читающим этот форум,. А именно, Оле не может являтся как бы в одностороннем порядке  другом указанных людей, по причине того что эти отношения взаимны, а из этого следует что и тот и другой(ЕСДЛ иННР) должны подтвердить либо опровенгнуть его версию о "дружбе". Но вся беда в том , И ЕСДЛ и ННР, величайшие бодхисатвы нашего времени, не мог сделать ни того ни другого. Потому как сказав, что Нидал-гут, это однозначно благословить его на дальнейшую профанацию Дхармы, сказать что "мы не друзья",это значит обидеть человека этого они тоже себе позволить не могут,как величайшии учителя нашего времени.И вынужденны говорить как ННР-Я" этого человека не знаю". И кстати на мой вопрос "Ху ис Нидал" Патрул Римпоче и Чокьи Нима, ответили точно так же -"Я не знаю этого человека"
 Вот и получается патовая ситуация. А Нидал этим прекрасно научился пользоваться, кстати, подобный трюк он уже проделывал в 2000 году, когда в споре вокруг Кармап Нидал так загадил Далай-ламу, что его уже перестали в порядочные дома пускать, он поехал в Грац на Калачакру с Далай-ламой.
И по примеру постоянно критикуемого им Сёко Асахары нафотографировался с ЕСДЛ и разослал по всем центрам и в СМИ , смотрите де мы друзья. Так что это не совсем безобидная вещь, назватся друзьями с ЕСДЛ и ННР, это хитренький способ поднять свой авторитет до их уровня, но так буддистские учителя не поднимают авторитет, а только роняют. Другое дело сказал бы он , я очень одобряю , восхищаюсь,и ценю деятельность того и другого,этом было бы приятно услышать. Но он это не говорит никогда , вообще любая похвала в адрес любых буддистских учителей у него давно не была замечено, потому как за этим последует следующий вопрос-"Так что Оле нам можно ходить к этим учителям", скажи "нет" это явное противоречие из которого ну никак не выкрутится даже Оле, скажи -"да", это подписать себе смертный приговор, самый лучшии его ученики вмиг разбегутся.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------

